# Tall guys: Please post pix kthnxbye



## kayrae (Jan 18, 2009)

And if you have pics of yourselves looking like a lumberjack... even better. Height is pretty relative depending on the viewer's own height. For the sake of this particular thread, let's set the minimum height requirement to 6 feet. Ladies, you're encouraged to participate in my land of giants fantasy (And if you're a couple inches short, what the hey... post your pic too if you insist).

Humor me.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 18, 2009)

This is kind of misleading, since the girls are all fairly short, but I'm 6'1







socool


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 18, 2009)

OOOhhhhh good idea for a thread! I love me some tall men!

PLEEZZEEE POST PIX THX!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for playing, Fez. C'mon fellas... indy500tchr and I are waiting.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2009)

Ditto!! I really like tall guys.... :wubu:




indy500tchr said:


> OOOhhhhh good idea for a thread! I love me some tall men!
> 
> PLEEZZEEE POST PIX THX!


----------



## Rubies (Jan 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


> *And if you have pics of yourselves looking like a lumberjack... even better. *Height is pretty relative depending on the viewer's own height. For the sake of this particular thread, let's set the minimum height requirement to 6 feet. Ladies, you're encouraged to participate in my land of giants fantasy (And if you're a couple inches short, what the hey... post your pic too if you insist).
> 
> Humor me.




oh god yes!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 19, 2009)

tall girls come out with me! (this one i at least look like i am standing up straight and yes, i am tall, lol...6ft) 

View attachment groupa.jpg


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm. I'm 6-2. Gotta find me a suitable photo. Don't have any where I look lumberjack-ish, though. I'm not at all hairy and I don't look good in flannel.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice, Ms. Socialbfly. Thanks for playing. By the way, I'm still going to send you that Blues CD. I'm a lagger, it's true.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 19, 2009)

Falcon said:


> Hmmm. I'm 6-2. Gotta find me a suitable photo. Don't have any where I look lumberjack-ish, though. I'm not at all hairy and I don't look good in flannel.



OHH you are here late, and yes, you should find a suitable photo, Mr Hottie


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 19, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Very nice, Ms. Socialbfly. Thanks for playing. By the way, I'm still going to send you that Blues CD. I'm a lagger, it's true.



you are a doll, no biggie...i need to come and visit again, i had such a blast  (sorry to derail your thread)


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet picture SocialbFly! 

More tall girls please. *hopes*


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 19, 2009)

Tall guys are so sexy! :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

As I said... I love tall guys.... the last guy I dated was 6'3"... and I'm 5'3". It was entertaining (to say the least) to kiss him... LOL I wore heels every time I saw him! 

The guy I'm dating now... is 5'9"... PERFECT for me... I don't have to stand on a chair to kiss him!! :happy:

I would consider that a "medium" height.... YAY!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 19, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> tall girls come out with me! (this one i at least look like i am standing up straight and yes, i am tall, lol...6ft)



Gawd I am so short and standing next to you makes it even more noticeable. Next time you're staying seated!


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2009)

Falcon said:


> Hmmm. I'm 6-2. Gotta find me a suitable photo. Don't have any where I look lumberjack-ish, though. I'm not at all hairy and I don't look good in flannel.



Lumberjack is nice but any picture will do. Waiting.....


----------



## ladle (Jan 19, 2009)

6'4 here and I've lost my axe...sorry ladies!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 19, 2009)

More tall men!!! I'm 5'10"...and I like 'em tall. Not so much into the lumberjack thing, but hey, whatever works. LOL

:smitten:


----------



## Tania (Jan 20, 2009)

*thumbs up* I love tall people (women, men...doesn't matter), but I dig the little wiry guys, too. 

At almost 5'9", I don't quite meet the thread's height requirement.


----------



## Mini (Jan 20, 2009)

7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me. 

View attachment Mini.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 20, 2009)

Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.



Really????? Whoa.... I think you're the first official "giant" of the thread (If you don't mind my saying ).

I'd look like a dwarf next to you! (I'm only 5'3.)

*Now* I get the whole humorous irony of the online moniker thingy..


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for playing, Mini. Feel free to continue posting pictures  I would've repped you, but apparently I can't.


----------



## ladle (Jan 20, 2009)

Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.



Geez bro..now I feel MUCH less than adequate!..haha
Let's form an All-Dims basketball team!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2009)

Ladle, we are waiting with bated breath. Come join the party, will you?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> Geez bro..now I feel MUCH less than adequate!..haha
> Let's form an All-Dims basketball team!



Don't feel inadequate...I'd probably look like a dwarf standing next to you, too! 

hee....


----------



## ladle (Jan 20, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Don't feel inadequate...I'd probably look like a dwarf standing next to you, too!
> 
> hee....



hahaha.....Coach?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 20, 2009)

Sigh... like so many male pic threads, there's more talk than pics!


----------



## dreistein (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi guys, i dont know if this works, but i do hope sö. I am about 6'4'' - equals 1,92 meters.

You cant tell by the pic but i assure you, there is more than this half.View attachment Waldschrat4.jpg


----------



## ladle (Jan 20, 2009)

ok...cos you asked nicely.
Terrible picture though...:doh: 

View attachment tallme.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for indulging me, dreistein and ladle. Keep the pictures coming. Here's my favorite tall guy:


----------



## Tania (Jan 20, 2009)

Paul and Babe are my heroes.


----------



## ladle (Jan 21, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Thanks for indulging me, dreistein and ladle. Keep the pictures coming. Here's my favorite tall guy:



thanks...but how the hell can I ever match up to THAT guy...he even has a pipe...


----------



## kayrae (Jan 21, 2009)

Pipes aren't necessary to the costume, ladle.


----------



## justinbill (Jan 21, 2009)

ok, I guess its time for me to post, I am in petaluma, that is the san francisco area for those who don't know the area.

Justin 

View attachment lifting tires small.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Jan 21, 2009)

And how tall are you?


----------



## justinbill (Jan 21, 2009)

kayrae said:


> And how tall are you?


 6'9" I used to be told I am proportion to how tall I am, I don't know if that is true anymore. and yes, I can pick you up!! 

View attachment strong backsmall.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 22, 2009)

ladle said:


> ok...cos you asked nicely.
> Terrible picture though...:doh:



awww definitely on my fav tall guy list


----------



## ladle (Jan 22, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> awww definitely on my fav tall guy list



awwww...thanks cute-stuff.....but I can't lift tractor parts....:doh:


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 22, 2009)

6'4 last time I checked, will post when have an appropiate pic!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

happy thread


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 22, 2009)

*pervs a little* :eat1:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 22, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Sigh... like so many male pic threads, there's more talk than pics!



Sadly I am a mere 5'9"  Otherwise I would post. Perhaps I'll start an Average Height Guys picture thread


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 22, 2009)

All i would like to know is which one of these guy's do i get to keep? Even just to keep 'em and stare at 'em,lol I could start a collection! wouldn't hurt, would it? lol


----------



## ladle (Jan 22, 2009)

Malarkey said:


> All i would like to know is which one of these guy's do i get to keep? Even just to keep 'em and stare at 'em,lol I could start a collection! wouldn't hurt, would it? lol



Yay..I have a use! Finally!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 22, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Gawd I am so short and standing next to you makes it even more noticeable. Next time you're staying seated!



hahaha, that is why i picked this pic, no one EVER believes i am that tall, in this pic, i actually look it 

hugs to you Valentine, to get in a pic with you, i will sit everytime


----------



## Adrian (Jan 22, 2009)

Here I am with my two backpacking buddies since 1977! In this photo we are in Lassen National Park.

I am on the tall side, 6'-½" (1.84 meters). 

-Adrian 

View attachment 3-OLD_Friends_E-m.jpg


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 22, 2009)

ladle said:


> Yay..I have a use! Finally!



Hmm, maybe i should make you work too some manual labour.......... So, tel me,how are you with dishes? lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL I have a great picture of Mini and I at the '07 Heavenly Bodies New Years Eve pj party. I'm 5'3" so you can really seen how tall he is! It's a fairly goofy picture too but I likes it.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 22, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Sadly I am a mere 5'9"  Otherwise I would post. Perhaps I'll start an Average Height Guys picture thread



wellll....there is this little discussion -- note, it's for "shorter" guys (as in, shorter than the ones in this thread), not necessarily "short" guys (cuz that's subjective, after all).

P.S. hairy chest pics welcome (read: _encouraged_).


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 22, 2009)

ABBFA is like ... 6'5"?
here is leaning over me in the door way.
I like his scruffy look too... but he shaves it.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 22, 2009)

Please post pics. :happy:



NancyGirl74 said:


> LOL I have a great picture of Mini and I at the '07 Heavenly Bodies New Years Eve pj party. I'm 5'3" so you can really seen how tall he is! It's a fairly goofy picture too but I likes it.


----------



## ladle (Jan 22, 2009)

Malarkey said:


> Hmm, maybe i should make you work too some manual labour.......... So, tel me,how are you with dishes? lol



Better with lawns and general vacuuming. Dishes cleaning is near the bottom of my chores list


----------



## Trinkan (Jan 22, 2009)

Well im only 6.3? but how to post a pic here?? 

View attachment DSC000120.JPG


----------



## Rowan (Jan 22, 2009)

Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.



So THATS what mini looks like....damn cute


----------



## sierrak (Jan 22, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Gawd I am so short and standing next to you makes it even more noticeable. Next time you're staying seated!



Don't worry. I'd love to have you standing next to me. I'm 6'1" and you're very beautiful.


----------



## Mini (Jan 23, 2009)

Rowan said:


> So THATS what mini looks like....damn cute



I met you at the NYE Bash in '07.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohhhh I like this thread!! I'm 5'10 and I love tall men. The taller the better for me. Guys over 6'2 really catch my eye!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 23, 2009)

Shit. No men over 8ft.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 23, 2009)

The thread's still young, Mossy. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ladle (Jan 23, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Shit. No men over 8ft.



Give me a 9ft tall woman to mate with I guess and wait...


----------



## kayrae (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ladle (Jan 23, 2009)

Hawwwwwt!...Hahaha...geez you must have been bored.
If that woman is only 9ft tall....where the hell are we torrorising!?!?!
Are they smurfs?


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is all 6'3 of me, and a little lumber-jacky type beard going on (Though with somewhat hipster attire)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 23, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Please post pics. :happy:



Its on Dims somewhere but I'll repost if Mini approves. Mini???


----------



## Rowan (Jan 23, 2009)

Mini said:


> I met you at the NYE Bash in '07.



That seems like an eternity ago for me lol
Now you're just going to have to come to the Orlando bash this year so i can re-meet ya


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 23, 2009)

Well...I just had a new pic taken of me a couple weeks back but, unfortunately, I'm only a puny 5'10" tall. :doh:


I do possess a level of hairiness to make lumberjacks jealous, though. :happy:


Is there a thread for the average fellas to post their pics...I forgot ~runs off to check~


Dennis


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 23, 2009)

sierrak said:


> Don't worry. I'd love to have you standing next to me. I'm 6'1" and you're very beautiful.



aww...thank you :blush:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 24, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> hahaha, that is why i picked this pic, no one EVER believes i am that tall, in this pic, i actually look it
> 
> hugs to you Valentine, to get in a pic with you, i will sit everytime



:wubu::wubu: you can sit or stand, either way I've got you


----------



## kayrae (Jan 25, 2009)

Um, this thread is not allowed to die. Keep sharing your pics, please.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 25, 2009)

Elementary_penguin said:


> Here is all 6'3 of me, and a little lumber-jacky type beard going on (Though with somewhat hipster attire)



you look great, but I can't help but feel sorry for the wee doggy just BEGGING to be let out. lol


WE EXPECT MILLIONS OF PICTURES, BOYS.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Please Excuse the wet hair and scruffyness... I just got out the shower, this is the only pic I have of me in full

Im 6"3~ish


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Please Excuse the wet hair and scruffyness... I just got out the shower, this is the only pic I have of me in full
> 
> Im 6"3~ish



Ooh look its me again 

Cute pic! I like your hair when its wet and I like your combats!!!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Ooh look its me again
> 
> Cute pic! I like your hair when its wet and I like your combats!!!



You are far to kind hehehe... :wubu:


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jan 26, 2009)

Now im wishing i was a little taller... 

View attachment l_0b87ce7cf7e04b999a4263f4f812a4ad.jpg


----------



## Hathor (Jan 26, 2009)

My first real boyfriend was 6'8" compared to my 5'6". 

I love tall men! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Malarkey (Jan 27, 2009)

ladle said:


> Better with lawns and general vacuuming. Dishes cleaning is near the bottom of my chores list




Ah, but at least it's on your list,lol..........I'll take ye,lol


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2009)

I really need to get a pic of me next to someone small for this thread. Or even someone of average height!! As I am a tall girlie at just under 6ft, so I BELONG!!! lol!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 27, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I really need to get a pic of me next to someone small for this thread. Or even someone of average height!! As I am a tall girlie at just under 6ft, so I BELONG!!! lol!



giving some big girl loving to someone my height, hugs big girl


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 27, 2009)

Got a great photo for you of two very tall fellows! The tall one on the left is my cute husband Guy (6'8" tall), and the tall one on the right is his buddy Peter Mayhew (7'2" tall). Yes, he's _*that*_ Peter Mayhew, Chewbaca from Star Wars. This pic was taken of them at ComicCon a few years ago. 

Enjoy! 

View attachment GuyPeter2.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ooo...I love tall boys!!!  This thread makes me happy.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Got a great photo for you of two very tall fellows! The tall one on the left is my cute husband Guy (6'8" tall), and the tall one on the right is his buddy Peter Mayhew (7'2" tall). Yes, he's _*that*_ Peter Mayhew, Chewbaca from Star Wars. This pic was taken of them at ComicCon a few years ago.
> 
> Enjoy!



Wow! thats so cool! what a great photo, Peter Mayhew always seemed like sutch a nice guy

I also like the fact that your husband is holding a Jay and Silent Bobs Secret Stash bag hehe


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Wow! thats so cool! what a great photo, Peter Mayhew always seemed like sutch a nice guy
> 
> I also like the fact that your husband is holding a Jay and Silent Bobs Secret Stash bag hehe



Ha ha, those are the swag bags for Comic Con. And Yes, Peter is an incredibly kind and nice man. Very much the gentle giant.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 29, 2009)

I totally forgot about this thread. I had me some drool I had to wipe off the side of my mouth after I went through all the posts. 

Mini man you will always be on big hottie to me :wubu: I tried to rep ya but it wouldn't let me


----------



## JohnWylde (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow Four such lovely young ladies all in one pic.

I am inspired to post one of myself.
Though I have agonised over whether to post a pic of this elderly body!

Vital stats 6'3'' and 194lbs this morning.
I think it was actually 6'3.5'' last time I measured - a long time ago lol.


lil john




SocialbFly said:


> tall girls come out with me! (this one i at least look like i am standing up straight and yes, i am tall, lol...6ft)



View attachment June in Spain.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 30, 2009)

You know John when I seen this thread the other day I had wondered why you had not posted a pic of yourself.
I was going to post one of you but I dare not act like you and post without permissions.Just had to mess with you a bit babes.
I do adore that photo of you but not as much as the ones that was in my inbox this morning.


----------



## JohnWylde (Jan 30, 2009)

Well Renee - I'm surprised You haven't - after all You don't usually ask my permission lol.

lil john

PS I hope that pic doesn't put too many ppl off posting



chocolate desire said:


> You know John when I seen this thread the other day I had wondered why you had not posted a pic of yourself.
> I was going to post one of you but I dare not act like you and post without permissions.Just had to mess with you a bit babes.
> I do adore that photo of you but not as much as the ones that was in my inbox this morning.


----------



## Filly (Jan 31, 2009)

I love this thread! Great idea Kayrae... a girl who knows where its at!



Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.



That chair ain't got nothin' on you Mini! You are deliciously tall.



ladle said:


> ok...cos you asked nicely.
> Terrible picture though...:doh:



Lovely as always! I didn't realise you were so tall. They must breed them that way in NZ!



Elementary_penguin said:


> Here is all 6'3 of me, and a little lumber-jacky type beard going on (Though with somewhat hipster attire)




I really like your look! I feel like reading the sunday paper in your sunroom lol. 



CaptianNegro said:


> Now im wishing i was a little taller...



Mmmmmmm :wubu:



JohnWylde said:


> Though I have agonised over whether to post a pic of this elderly body!
> 
> Vital stats 6'3'' and 194lbs this morning.
> I think it was actually 6'3.5'' last time I measured - a long time ago lol.
> ...



I'm not sure what your age is, however you have a great bod! And your tan!! I wish I could get a colour like yours. Damn my fair complexion.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> OOOhhhhh good idea for a thread! I love me some tall men!
> 
> PLEEZZEEE POST PIX THX!




What she said.........


How in heck have I missed this thread so long? :doh:


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Filly

That really is a nice compliment from such a beautiful young lady.

I'm afraid its over 60 when this pic was taken not too long ago.

As for the tan, I am also very fair skinned and used to burn easily back in my 20s. Perseverance over the years while avoiding much burning means I can now go this colour. It was taken in Spain after about two weeks in the summer sun so thats as dark as I will go lol.

Thank you again Filly





Filly said:


> I love this thread! Great idea Kayrae... a girl who knows where its at!
> 
> I'm not sure what your age is, however you have a great bod! And your tan!! I wish I could get a colour like yours. Damn my fair complexion.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovin all the big and tallness..


----------



## UpTownMix (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Everybody. I'm new here and meet the height requirements to ride this thread being 6'3". 

View attachment Chillin' with my nephew.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

yes you do..lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 1, 2009)

indeed...come on boys!!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Feb 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.



-----Wow, are you really 7 feet tall?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of us, including me, have been lucky enough to meet him in person, at a bash. Yes, he is REALLY 7' tall. lol


----------



## kayrae (Feb 5, 2009)

So I take it that there are no lumberjack FAs?


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 6, 2009)

So many handsome and tall men in Dimensions I am in lust
But there is just one that I am totally:smitten: over.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 6, 2009)

drama llama ding dong


----------



## troubadours (Feb 6, 2009)

look at how tall eric from tim & eric is!






i actually felt small next to him.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 6, 2009)

troubadours said:


> look at how tall eric from tim & eric is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that show lol


----------



## Poncedeleon (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't shaved in a few days and I live in a frozen wasteland with lots of trees, so I guess that's kind of lumberjackish. 6'4". 

View attachment IMG_0064.JPG


----------



## kayrae (Feb 7, 2009)

do you have any flannel shirts? and boots? and a blue ox?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 7, 2009)

Paint me blue


----------



## troubadours (Feb 7, 2009)

kayrae said:


> do you have any flannel shirts? and boots? and a blue ox?



i second this


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 7, 2009)

oh HELL yes Poncedeleon....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay... :smitten: 

lol


----------



## justinbill (Feb 7, 2009)

these are some burly-ish, strongman pics in the first picture, i was loading a 330 lb stone over a bar for reps. in the second photo, i was pulling a rope attached to a semi truck. 

View attachment 2430189240_7b95c587e0_m.jpg


View attachment 473612195_128b1a0bfd_m.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2009)

i love watching the strongman competitions.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> I haven't shaved in a few days and I live in a frozen wasteland with lots of trees, so I guess that's kind of lumberjackish. 6'4".




Got a picture of your big.......axe?


----------



## kayrae (Feb 7, 2009)

Have I said it yet?
*I really love this thread. *


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 9, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I love that show lol


Me too! New season shall be great as usual


----------



## Mishty (Feb 11, 2009)

Look at all these long tall drinks of water.... 

Although most bigger guys are reallly gentle giants, I've never met an aggressive taller gent....


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 12, 2009)

here is some solid proof...
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=58722&stc=1&d=1234450599


----------



## slrm2m (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, so great to find this thread. I'm a 6 foot tall BBW and as much as I love my BBW friends, I am so tired to feeling like the only really "big" one. Nice to know there are other BBWs like me out there!


----------



## kayrae (Feb 12, 2009)

*ahem* I don't think that's quite solid proof. Maybe you need to take a picture next to a big chair?


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 12, 2009)

DJ_S has a GREAT photo to put up.... so he better soon


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2009)

rg770Ibanez said:


> here is some solid proof...
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=58722&stc=1&d=1234450599



Thank you lord for the blessings you heap upon us....

*snicker*

Thanks for posting


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 13, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> DJ_S has a GREAT photo to put up.... so he better soon




Heheh thanks succubus_dxb drum roll.....









AND..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 13, 2009)

DJ_S said:


> Heheh thanks succubus_dxb drum roll.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! They can still smoke indoors where you live.


----------



## JMNYC (Feb 13, 2009)

I will call you when my leg and torso extenders arrive, or after my next growth spurt.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 13, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow! They can still smoke indoors where you live.



lol They still smoke where I live too. Well... in some cities/bars/restaurants.

Ok. Sowwy for the hijack.

YAY TALL GUYS!!!!


----------



## ladle (Feb 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> lol They still smoke where I live too. Well... in some cities/bars/restaurants.
> 
> Ok. Sowwy for the hijack.
> 
> YAY TALL GUYS!!!!



The air up here is very clear...but damn it's cold!....
:doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 13, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow! They can still smoke indoors where you live.



Smoking room of a bar in Melbourne


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 14, 2009)

kayrae said:


> *ahem* I don't think that's quite solid proof. Maybe you need to take a picture next to a big chair?



damn!!:doh: 
you got me. haha. 
I'm really like six even....
ok i'm only like 5'11 but my doctor said I was suppose to be 6'4 one day:happy:


----------



## kayrae (Feb 15, 2009)

5'11" makes the cut, I guess. Close enough, right?


----------



## fffff (Feb 15, 2009)

kayrae said:


> 5'11" makes the cut, I guess. Close enough, right?



not on height alone but leeway can be given based on work boots and penis size.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

fffff said:


> not on height alone but leeway can be given based on work boots and penis size.



I just fell madly in love with you, fffff........:wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 17, 2009)

fffff said:


> not on height alone but leeway can be given based on work boots and penis size.



sweetness


----------



## kayrae (Feb 17, 2009)

well, show us your boots and penis size.


----------



## Fafnir (Feb 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay... :smitten:
> 
> lol



Random comment


----------



## Markt (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm about 6'3". The others in this photo are modestly-sized, making me look like a green gargantuan. 

View attachment 1136526039_l.jpg.jpeg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2009)

Markt said:


> I'm about 6'3". The others in this photo are modestly-sized, making me look like a green gargantuan.




:bow: :batting: :smitten:  :happy:


----------



## kayrae (Feb 27, 2009)

I suppose my lumberjack fantasy will not be realized


----------



## shazz2602 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok this is for the tall girls! I'm exactly 6ft tall  one picture is at my god sons christning you can probably seem me above the people! and the other is with my friends on a night out! Sorry the pics are a bit old tho! 

View attachment n669579756_794801_3416[1].jpg


View attachment n1665333833_24743_8236[1].jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 27, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I suppose my lumberjack fantasy will not be realized



should I put on some mega heels under some dungarees and grow a beard? hrmmm? would that make you happy?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 27, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> should I put on some mega heels under some dungarees and grow a beard? hrmmm? would that make you happy?



Bearded ladies in heels and denim! :smitten: We need a new thread.


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Mar 2, 2009)

HOW DID IT TAKE ME THIS LONG TO FIND THIS THREAD!!!!!!

at a whopping 5'1" I ADORE tall men. I prefer them to be at least a foot taller than me and may I say I want to meet all you tall men. You are all so handsome! yummy


----------



## phillytallguy (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess at 6'2" I just made the cutoff... 

View attachment Schooner.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, dear lord in heaven. Yes, yes you did.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

phillytallguy said:


> I guess at 6'2" I just made the cutoff...



Glad to see you found the thread


----------



## fffff (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for someone over 7ft to get excited about.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2009)

Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.





fffff said:


> I'm waiting for someone over 7ft to get excited about.



Did you miss the first post I quoted? lol


----------



## fffff (Mar 4, 2009)

I said OVER 7ft.

7'1 or bust.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe we can convince Mini to wear some heels?


----------



## fffff (Mar 4, 2009)

I like my men with circulation problems and pituitary tumors.

I need someone to make up for the fact that I'm a few millimeters away from being a medically small person.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Maybe we can convince Mini to wear some heels?




Convincing him to wear nuttin at all is better


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Convincing him to wear nuttin at all is better



I dunno GEF, maybe he could wear a couple of ladies as um Modesty pieces


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I dunno GEF, maybe he could wear a couple of ladies as um Modesty pieces



:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## kayrae (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh shit.

Best come-on ever.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahaha. I'm voting for the heels. Because frankly, that'd be hot. 

ETA: Perhaps nekkid WITH heels.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 4, 2009)

ok ok he can wear heels and be nekkid but he has to have something strategically placed over his man area. Out of the kindness of our hearts, GEF and i will volunteer to be the coverings. All we ask is enough time to make sure we are draped correctly. Shouldn't take more than say two or three days.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 4, 2009)

heehee... Wouldn't it be crazy if someone over 7 feet DID post a picture?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> ok ok he can wear heels and be nekkid but he has to have something strategically placed over his man area. Out of the kindness of our hearts, GEF and i will volunteer to be the coverings. All we ask is enough time to make sure we are draped correctly. Shouldn't take more than say two or three days.




I don't know about you....but I'm getting all warm and fuzzy over the idea that it's going to take two big ladies to cover up all that man area.....


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 6, 2009)

:wubu: wow love this thread!

So, so many handsome men! Keep em comin guys... and for those that have already posted, give us some more eye candy please  hehe!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 6, 2009)

TALL MEN- POST PICTURES IMMEDIATELY. kthxbye


----------



## Markt (Mar 6, 2009)

not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half. 

View attachment me2.jpg


View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 6, 2009)

Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.




it shows off somethin' ! :eat2:


----------



## Rowan (Mar 6, 2009)

Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.



*swoon* very cute...thanks for posting


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2009)

Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.




:wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :eat2: :batting:


----------



## Isa (Mar 6, 2009)

phillytallguy said:


> I guess at 6'2" I just made the cutoff...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, dear lord in heaven. Yes, yes you did.



I'll second that. Welcome.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 6, 2009)

MarkT, you could be the only one to keep posting pictures on this thread and I don't think any of the ladies would complain at all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

kayrae said:


> MarkT, you could be the only one to keep posting pictures on this thread and I don't think any of the ladies would complain at all.



No he's not the only one.....never limit your options when it comes to the menfolk


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.



yum yum!!!!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 7, 2009)

HaHa, GEF, very good point. Well, gentlemen?


----------



## JohnWylde (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not usually brave enough to post two photos but here goes!

I am sure that many shorter people don't realise the occupational hazards of being tall, like when I hit my head on the roof light on the school bus when aged 15!

Another hazard is getting your head chopped off on photos!
Here's the evidnece and Renee is not short at 5'8''.

John W




kayrae said:


> HaHa, GEF, very good point. Well, gentlemen?



View attachment Chopped off.JPG


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2009)

hmm... first one's a couple of years old... but still meets the criteria of tallness I hope? Second one's me corrupting Missaf and Stan's kids to the wicked ways of smoking and the last one's at San Bernadino station in California... 

View attachment jamesbeach.jpg


View attachment corrupt.jpg


View attachment stantrain.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Mar 7, 2009)

And how tall are you?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

kayrae said:


> And how tall are you?





Yep, we want the goods.....errrrrrr details......


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2009)

6ft 3 in my sneakers...


----------



## kayrae (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread is beginning to make me feel pervy. Like I'm skulking about the Internet with a yard stick, measuring FAs for their height and begging for pictures.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 8, 2009)

What a hottie!

:wubu::smitten:



Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 8, 2009)

*I think I missed this thread before too - Whoo hoo!! I love me some tall men :eat2:! Line up to the left, guys! LOL! (I wish! lol)*


----------



## ladle (Mar 8, 2009)

...tsk tsk...to think someone would come to Dimensions and perve at members of the opposite sex just for their own satisfaction....tsk tsk...for shame.
(replaces yard stick for measuring tape...)




kayrae said:


> This thread is beginning to make me feel pervy. Like I'm skulking about the Internet with a yard stick, measuring FAs for their height and begging for pictures.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 8, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This thread is beginning to make me feel pervy. Like I'm skulking about the Internet with a yard stick, measuring FAs for their height and begging for pictures.



Um, aren't you?  Keep going!


----------



## Markt (Mar 8, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This thread is beginning to make me feel pervy. Like I'm skulking about the Internet with a yard stick, measuring FAs for their height and begging for pictures.




Seems fair to have opportunity to put the shoe on the other foot. 

And I appreciated the compliments! People here = nice.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2009)

Now, I only wanna see tall men who like big bellied women who are over 40 and live in Seattle. The rest of you just shoosh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This thread is beginning to make me feel pervy. Like I'm skulking about the Internet with a yard stick, measuring FAs for their height and begging for pictures.



Yeah you really need to stop....cause that position is already filled my moi 



mossystate said:


> Now, I only wanna see tall men who like big bellied women who are over 40 and live in Seattle. The rest of you just shoosh.



You are soooo picky.....just make 'em tall lying down and it's all good for me


----------



## ladle (Mar 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Now, I only wanna see tall men who like big bellied women who are over 40 and live in Seattle. The rest of you just shoosh.



Tall...TICK
Only big bellied women.....DOH!
Over 40.....DOH!
In Seattle....DOH!
Shoosh.....affirmative.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2009)

You ' spoke '...that's not shooshing!




* sounding like Lucky...hehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You ' spoke '...that's not shooshing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gawd....what a flirtatious tramp you are....... :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my gawd....what a flirtatious tramp you are....... :bow:



When a gal hits 40, it's anybody's guess what she will say...including my special brand of turning men on.

I should give workshops!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh blah blah blah...I was a flirtatious tramp long before I hit 40.........errrrrr I mean you were long before...........:blush:


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 11, 2009)

A little old but I dont seem to have many pictures that show off the fact that I'm tall, lol.

http://photos-c.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v72/2/24/1461330079/n1461330079_30004490_3028.jpg


----------



## LivingCanvas (Mar 11, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> I haven't shaved in a few days and I live in a frozen wasteland with lots of trees, so I guess that's kind of lumberjackish. 6'4".



Yummy. =)


----------



## pineapple cake (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm sooo keeping this thread alive.

tall men, yes.


<3


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanna see more pics of Mini :blush:


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 12, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> This is kind of misleading, since the girls are all fairly short, but I'm 6'1
> ]


See, this isn't fair as I'm told smoking stunts your growth. Where's da justice


----------



## Suze (Mar 12, 2009)

I approve of this thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA


----------



## Fonzy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thought I'd chip in, and I'm 1.92 m or about 6'4 incase anyone is wondering! 

View attachment 11-04-2005 05;17;57PM (2).JPG


View attachment DSC001151.JPG


View attachment DSC01393.JPG


View attachment DSCF0401.1 (Small).JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 17, 2009)

cor...! tallboys.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2009)

Good looking ones, at that.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 17, 2009)

When i die, forget the coffin Just drape tall guys over me and stand back for the resurrection of Cindy


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Thought I'd chip in, and I'm 1.92 m or about 6'4 incase anyone is wondering!



whyyyyy thank you for posting darlin


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 17, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Thought I'd chip in, and I'm 1.92 m or about 6'4 incase anyone is wondering!



helloooo.... :eat1:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 17, 2009)

James said:


> hmm... first one's a couple of years old... but still meets the criteria of tallness I hope? Second one's me corrupting Missaf and Stan's kids to the wicked ways of smoking and the last one's at San Bernadino station in California...




fittieeeeeeee :eat2:


----------



## RipTide (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a terrible pic, not anywhere near lumberjackish, and I barely make the cut at 6'1" 

View attachment Jon06.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the direction this thread is heading. Thanks for the semi-naked pic, Fonzy. I should've just started a tall, nekkid thread instead


----------



## blackghost75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a sbm 6' slender build


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 19, 2009)

*I'm a fan of this thread for sure :eat2:*


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 20, 2009)

... just cos I wanted to post this picture again, I and I guess I look kinda tall in it o.o


----------



## KatrinaBombshell (Mar 20, 2009)

i love the tall boys!


----------



## goatboy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not really tall, 5'9". I thought I would post anyway because Kaerae liked my bald spot comment. I think I look more goat like in this pic. I think I may be shrinking also. Sad really. Gravity is not our friend.

Displaced Californian

Stan 

View attachment hey%20hey[1] (2).jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like how this thread has brought guys out of the woodwork who never post here. Glad they came out to post pics of themselves.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> tall girls come out with me! (this one i at least look like i am standing up straight and yes, i am tall, lol...6ft)



Came late to this thread and I didn't know that so much tall BBW cuteness could be crammed into a tiny photo  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2009)

goatboy said:


> I'm not really tall, 5'9". I thought I would post anyway because Kaerae liked my bald spot comment. I think I look more goat like in this pic. I think I may be shrinking also. Sad really. Gravity is not our friend.
> 
> Displaced Californian
> 
> Stan




Cool picture- Welcome to the Boards, Goatboy


----------



## ladle (Mar 24, 2009)

A ten year old pic of me in Japan with Japanese schoolgirls....I look like a giant next to them! 

View attachment Photo 81.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 25, 2009)

sigh :wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## zosimos (Mar 25, 2009)

This 6'6" sasquatch is shown in its native Northwest habitat.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice! sexy sexy :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 26, 2009)

How YOU doin? What a hottie!!

:smitten: :eat2:



zosimos said:


> This 6'6" sasquatch is shown in its native Northwest habitat.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a GREAT thread. I love tall men. I'm just under 5ft6 and all of my exes are over 6ft except for one.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 27, 2009)

Markt said:


> I'm about 6'3". The others in this photo are modestly-sized, making me look like a green gargantuan.



Adorable. I think you should take a picture of yourself wearing the glasses you have hung on your shirt. Glasses *and* tall? Oh my.

ETA:


Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.



Oops. Typed too soon. So cute, totally ideal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2009)

zosimos said:


> This 6'6" sasquatch is shown in its native Northwest habitat.




Hi ya Hot Boy :batting: 

My ex is staying in Portland right now? You know him?


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 29, 2009)

Some recent pics from a friend's birthday/watching KU lose to Michigan State.

I'm roughly 6'5", but these girls are pretty short too.  

View attachment a003.jpg


View attachment a004.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice!! you are Tall!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is one of me. Wonder if im tall or not with 5'11" but this is it. Note its not my coat  

View attachment 100_0046.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 29, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Here is one of me. Wonder if im tall or not with 5'11" but this is it. Note its not my coat



Well Slamaga, you are taller than me ( i am 5'7 ) so in my opinion,.. you are TALL 
( and good looking:smitten: )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol, any guy over 5'8" is tall to this shorty


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 30, 2009)

Man, there are some great looking tall guys on dims....ok, i only have one question...now where is mine???


----------



## Mini (Mar 31, 2009)

This is an old picture, but it's one of my favorites. The skewed scale makes it hilarious to me. 

View attachment Mike (old picture).jpg


----------



## Mini (Mar 31, 2009)

This one's more recent. The crazy face was intentional. 

View attachment I look like a moron.jpg


----------



## Mini (Mar 31, 2009)

Finally, while this does nothing to show my height, I still love this picture. 

View attachment 432_3228_1.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 31, 2009)

Mini said:


> Finally, while this does nothing to show my height, I still love this picture.



What a tall HOTTIE:smitten:!! All your pics are just great!! Thanks for sharing
How tall are you btw??


----------



## Mini (Mar 31, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> What a tall HOTTIE:smitten:!! All your pics are just great!! Thanks for sharing
> How tall are you btw??



Roughly seven foot.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 31, 2009)

Mini said:


> Roughly seven foot.



Ummmmmmmm OMGGGGG!!! I would love to put a nice pair of 6inch heels on and give you a BIG HUG:smitten:!!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 31, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa :bow:


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Mar 31, 2009)

All of my tallness reclining on my bed..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2009)

Elementary_penguin said:


> All of my tallness reclining on my bed..


Holy. Cow. 

:smitten:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooohh dear lord! :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't even stand how great this thread is. The last two guys to post, Good Lord.. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2009)

Now, let's see the last two boys glued together...ones feet on the shoulders of the other.

* readies self to start new thread *


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 31, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I can't even stand how great this thread is. The last two guys to post, Good Lord.. :wubu:



Thanks a lot :wubu:


----------



## Poncedeleon (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's a picture of me with a much shorter friend for reference. 

View attachment IMG434.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> Here's a picture of me with a much shorter friend for reference.



Holy crap you're goodlooking.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> Here's a picture of me with a much shorter friend for reference.[/QUOT
> 
> Very nice! Look at his SMILE Love it!
> Very good looking man!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2009)

got one in my profile.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 1, 2009)

It's like Canada grows nothing but gorgeous men. I'm part Canadian so I should visit.. just to learn about my roots and all...


----------



## kayrae (Apr 1, 2009)

Why is Poncedeleon's smile so huge? Does he have nefarious plans with that knife in his hands?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2009)

He must be looking in a mirror.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 2, 2009)

Older pic of Tall Fuzzy Necromancer






Me showing off my visonary stoic tallness:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 2, 2009)

love this thread so much


----------



## Poncedeleon (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I guess I was having a little too much fun cutting that cake up.


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's one from about a week ago. 

View attachment I am a giant.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2009)

I never knew Jackie O was so tall.


----------



## Dragonsspite (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, i dont know how i missed this thread before.. I love Tall men! I have dated a couple, one who was 6' 8" and another who was 6' 5" and they made me feel tiny.. Im 5' 5"..


----------



## Tracii (Apr 6, 2009)

That short guy in that last pic is so cute.. sorry.
All the tall guys look great too!
They say tall guys have long....you know!:blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2009)

[insert quote of mini's pic here - I'm too tired to go back and add it]

hahaha, can I get this on my cell phone instead of little green bars to show I have reception?


----------



## Ash (Apr 6, 2009)

I love tall guys.

Except Mini. He's icky.

He knows I'm kidding!


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I love tall guys.
> 
> Except Mini. He's icky.
> 
> He knows I'm kidding!



We really do just need to fuck and get it over with. The sexual tension between us is ridiculous.


----------



## Ash (Apr 6, 2009)

Mini said:


> We really do just need to fuck and get it over with. The sexual tension between us is ridiculous.



Oh Michael, you're going to feel so silly about this post when you're straight again.


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Oh Michael, you're going to feel so silly about this post when you're straight again.



And you're going to feel so silly when we're naked, sweating, and I get to say "I told you so."


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow! Great picture!!!! 



Mini said:


> Here's one from about a week ago.


----------



## Skinny6ft4 (Apr 7, 2009)

i was reluctant to reply, but why the hell not? 

i'm a "small tall" guy... 6'3.5" (although i usually just round up to 6'4"), with an abnormally narrow and small frame, and a lanky/wiry build at around 90 lbs. (yeah, i'm a featherweight). i wear size 8 narrow shoes, too, so i'm an anomaly for someone my height!

i've always thought size differences and physical contrasts were intriguing... so for me, opposites attract. 

View attachment TLA 2.jpg


View attachment TLA 1.jpg


----------



## Cors (Apr 8, 2009)

Skinny6ft4 said:


> i was reluctant to reply, but why the hell not?
> 
> i'm a "small tall" guy... 6'3.5" (although i usually just round up to 6'4"), with an abnormally narrow and small frame, and a lanky/wiry build at around 90 lbs. (yeah, i'm a featherweight). i wear size 8 narrow shoes, too, so i'm an anomaly for someone my height!
> 
> i've always thought size differences and physical contrasts were intriguing... so for me, opposites attract.



I'm an FFA who is extremely into the contrast too. Nothing like being dwarfed and enveloped. :blush:

You're tiny, but I find it hard to believe that you are indeed 90lbs. At 6'4" this will put your BMI at 11, which is rather unusual. A BMI of 14 is more than likely to get you hospitalised here (my doctor starts making threats if I even fall below 95 and I'm 5'5") and I think the cut-off point is even higher for males because of your larger frames. How do you get around that? Anyway, the only people I have met with such a low BMI are in the hospital ED wards and they are being tube fed and fighting for their lives. I hope you're healthy and I'm glad you still look okay. Handsome, even.


----------



## Skinny6ft4 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> I'm an FFA who is extremely into the contrast too. Nothing like being dwarfed and enveloped. :blush:
> 
> You're tiny, but I find it hard to believe that you are indeed 90lbs. At 6'4" this will put your BMI at 11, which is rather unusual. A BMI of 14 is more than likely to get you hospitalised here (my doctor starts making threats if I even fall below 95 and I'm 5'5") and I think the cut-off point is even higher for males because of your larger frames. How do you get around that? Anyway, the only people I have met with such a low BMI are in the hospital ED wards and they are being tube fed and fighting for their lives. I hope you're healthy and I'm glad you still look okay. Handsome, even.



thanks for the welcome! since my frame IS so small and narrow, 90 lbs. fill me out better than most imagine... although i admit i'm a scrawny dude. 

i guess i'm someone who is proof that bmi calculations can tend to be fairly bogus. i think the medical community finds bmi to be attractive because they like to refer to absolutes... it makes their decision-making (guesswork) easier that way.

but bmi calculations don't account for frame size, body somatype, nor muscle density. nor do they account for how biophysical dynamics can change for those who are significantly above or below average height.

my doctor does encourage me to gain weight, which seems like my holy grail... but since i do get a clean bill of health from him, it's only a mild aside, and something he just feels obligated to say. i've made several serious attempts to gain size... but i'm the epitome of the hardgainer, and whatever results i achieved were just too insignificant in comparison to the huge amount of energy and work and time involved. i just finally decided there were more important and higher priorities in my life.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 8, 2009)

Please don't feel shy to make a contribution. Holla!


----------



## fffff (Apr 9, 2009)

Skinny6ft4 said:


> i was reluctant to reply, but why the hell not?
> 
> i'm a "small tall" guy... 6'3.5" (although i usually just round up to 6'4"), with an abnormally narrow and small frame, and a lanky/wiry build at around 90 lbs. (yeah, i'm a featherweight). i wear size 8 narrow shoes, too, so i'm an anomaly for someone my height!
> 
> i've always thought size differences and physical contrasts were intriguing... so for me, opposites attract.



I've never understood feeders until now.

I've got to make you some Solyanka.


----------



## Skinny6ft4 (Apr 9, 2009)

fffff said:


> I've never understood feeders until now.
> 
> I've got to make you some Solyanka.



LOL yeah... i'm sure that's the answer... soup. just not with fish, ok?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel so tiny here with my mere 6ft. ._.

To quote MST3K
"I fear that my sandwich may be small and inadequate."


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 12, 2009)

Right, This one I'm posting cause Kayrae made me, haha. Not the greateast display of tallness but a better view of my scruffy lumberjack-esque face. Ha.. 

And yes that lovely lady beside me is my girlfriend, Sarah!





\

Actually, I take it back. I look nothing like a Lumberjack. Just a hairy Irish fool!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 12, 2009)

Elementary_penguin said:


> Right, This one I'm posting cause Kayrae made me, haha. Not the greateast display of tallness but a better view of my scruffy lumberjack-esque face. Ha..
> 
> And yes that lovely lady beside me is my girlfriend, Sarah!
> 
> ...




aww Bless, you look scruffy and she looks lovely


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 12, 2009)

Mini said:


> Finally, while this does nothing to show my height, I still love this picture.



I am in LOVE :wubu: THANK YOU for sharing more of your hot self! It's a shame we haven't met yet.


----------



## biodieselman (Apr 13, 2009)

kayrae said:


> And if you have pics of yourselves looking like a lumberjack... even better. ...)



Do old 6'4" California lumberjacks in shorts count? 



kayrae said:


> ... Humor me.




Man vs Tree. 

Cutting down a silver dollar eucalyptus tree & hauling away the debris was the easy part. The *real* work was removing the multi-trunk stump. I labored two days digging around the stump to cut the lateral root system. I left two 10' high large trunks for leverage to pull out the stump. Using rigging equipment I use for my work, I choked high on the trunk with a wire rope sling & managed to literally pull both 12" trunks off the stump with 1 1/2 ton chain fall. Wish I had left more trunks. But it was enough to gain access underneath to cut off the large tap root.

Here I am dirty& sweaty with my tools of destruction.




I'm tired, taking a break on my prize. Man Won.




I've already gotten a fig & jujube tree planted, now I need to get to work & plant a jujube, Asian pear & an apple tree.

Here's our new tiny fig next to our lemon tree.:eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 13, 2009)

Mini said:


> This one's more recent. The crazy face was intentional.


You. Are. A GODDDDDDDDD


... I Kid, I Kid.

But your damn close, Mister! >;O DAAAAAMN CLOSE!


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 16, 2009)

At the request of Kayrae, here is some more snaps of my tallness. 

View attachment 08-30-2005 05;19;00PM (2).JPG


View attachment DSCF0399 (small).JPG


View attachment DSCF2059 (3).2.JPG


----------



## Markt (Apr 17, 2009)

This pic doesn't really show off my height too well, but it's one of my most favorite to show others.
Isn't my niece adorable?!! I love her so much. 

View attachment mark n lib.jpeg


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 18, 2009)

Markt said:


> This pic doesn't really show off my height too well, but it's one of my most favorite to show others.
> Isn't my niece adorable?!! I love her so much.



Adorable!! And the little girl is beautiful too hehe


----------



## Rowan (Apr 18, 2009)

*begins a list* Okay now...I want some Mini, and some Ponce...*scribble scribble* lol


----------



## HighAltitudeFA (Apr 18, 2009)

I was advised today that I should have posted in this thread a long time ago...

Ok... Advised is being polite... LOL

So here I am, all 6'1" of me. And to look even taller, I thought I'd include the horse.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 20, 2009)

Haha... Nice horse.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi there - newbie here - trying to find a pic which will show my height. Im a 6foot 1 inch tall woman woo hoo - love your "land of the giants" thing

Kay


----------



## jeannieo (Apr 22, 2009)

wow - love this thread. love tall men!!!! and there are some real cuties in here :wubu:

(actually just wrote this to bump the thread back up to the top )


----------



## zosimos (Apr 22, 2009)

k, just because you asked.







Here I am shown at a towering height of six feet six inches, wielding my lash of merciless correction. My frail and puny enemies quail in paroxysms of fright as I drive them into the sea. Creationists, those who walk slow in front of me in grocery stores, and diet gurus are alike impelled to a watery death, fleeing the malodorous sting my kelpy flail inflicts.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 22, 2009)

zosimos said:


> k, just because you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woo hoo...thanks for posting darlin!


----------



## tattooU (Apr 22, 2009)

zosimos said:


> k, just because you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If i ever fell witness to this sight, it would certainly drive me to the coast far more often. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2009)

zosimos said:


> k, just because you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my....that's one mighty long whip you are wielding there......


----------



## Suze (Apr 22, 2009)

zosimos said:


> k, just because you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at first i was like- oh nows, snake!!


----------



## Elementary_penguin (May 11, 2009)

Here is pic of me in Taronga Zoo in Sydney. Behind me is chart showing
different Bears and their heights so you can compare them to your own.
I actually was taller than a few, Haha..


----------



## Hathor (May 12, 2009)

All you tall men are so HOTTTT! :wubu: Keep the pics coming. I love them.  :kiss2:


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 14, 2009)

I had no idea that there were so many tall hot men on Dims. Why am I still single guys???? Now accepting BF applications, international applications welcome:kiss2:


----------



## indy500tchr (May 14, 2009)

the international application I would love to have is from a certain someone in Canadia.....:wubu:

Oh well...now i must go post on the non-anonymous crush thread to make it official!


----------



## scooter0 (May 14, 2009)

I'm new. And I'm 6'7" 

View attachment 3046_590855468767_2615406_34791014_7686879_n.jpg


View attachment n152400107_30251535_9272.jpg


----------



## Rowan (May 14, 2009)

*long slow whistle* welll hello there...and welcome


----------



## Fairest Epic (May 14, 2009)

scooter0 said:


> I'm new. And I'm 6'7"



:eat2: ain't you delicious
hee hee


----------



## Tina (May 15, 2009)

biodieselman said:


> Do old 6'4" California lumberjacks in shorts count?


I love blue collar guys who aren't afraid to get their hands dirty.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 15, 2009)

scooter0 said:


> I'm new. And I'm 6'7"



welll heelllllloooo nurse! :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (May 15, 2009)

Welcome hot stuff!! LMAO

:wubu:



scooter0 said:


> I'm new. And I'm 6'7"


----------



## scooter0 (May 15, 2009)

Ahaha, well, i was helping to build a chicken coop. I actually work in the computer business. Whatever color collar that actually is.

But hey, if the goal in this thread is to flirt... any of you beautiful ladies live in Tucson?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 15, 2009)

nice t-shirt, scootersufjan


----------



## Gypsy SSBBW (May 16, 2009)

I saw the post:
If you are tall, click the link: 

But never clicked cause I am a shorty, now I am sooo glad I did! 

Some freakin hot men in here! Woooohoooo!

I dont know these guys (wish I did though!) but this is for kayrae: 

View attachment lumberjacks.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 19, 2009)

scooter0 said:


> I'm new. And I'm 6'7"



HELL YES :wubu:


----------



## benzdiesel (May 28, 2009)

Hmm. Very late joiner to the thread. Not sure how much of my height this shows, but I'm 6'4" and this was taken a couple weeks ago. I've cropped my security-conscious aunt (with whom I was vacationing) out of the side of it, but we were doing the traditional "___ and ___ standing in front of ____" vacation picture (which we both despise, but felt obliged to do just once) in the Arches Nat'l Park in Utah. 

Pretend my face isn't sunburned. It's normally ghostly white like the rest of me because I don't tan, I just burn and therefore live under 70 SPF sunblock whenever I'm going to be out. 

View attachment arches_me.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (May 30, 2009)

benzdiesel said:


> Hmm. Very late joiner to the thread. Not sure how much of my height this shows, but I'm 6'4" and this was taken a couple weeks ago. I've cropped my security-conscious aunt (with whom I was vacationing) out of the side of it, but we were doing the traditional "___ and ___ standing in front of ____" vacation picture (which we both despise, but felt obliged to do just once) in the Arches Nat'l Park in Utah.
> 
> Pretend my face isn't sunburned. It's normally ghostly white like the rest of me because I don't tan, I just burn and therefore live under 70 SPF sunblock whenever I'm going to be out.



Well.....hello there handsome man :blush:


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 9, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Well.....hello there handsome man :blush:



Week and a half has to be some kind of record for delayed replies, right? Just checked back into the thread - Thanks


----------



## SouthFL_BBW (Jun 9, 2009)

This is seriously the BEST thread ever created!! I am 6'1" and LOVE me some tall men! Please keep posting? Pretty please? With lots of cherries on top?


----------



## kayrae (Jun 9, 2009)

I think you need to post a pic to encourage everyone else


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 10, 2009)

benzdiesel said:


> Week and a half has to be some kind of record for delayed replies, right? Just checked back into the thread - Thanks



It's ok you are forgiven...now to make it up you MUST post some more pix!


----------



## DolceBBW (Jun 10, 2009)

Omg Im all sorts of in lust on this fine Wednesday afternoon...*fans herself*


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to put a little more life back into this thread.. here is me out the
back of my house just yesterday enjoying a rare peek at the Irish sun!

Oh, and I've mentioned it already, but incase reminders are needed.... I'm 6'3! Ha..


----------



## Ali (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes! I will be lurking this thread much in the future xD

Keep em coming guys.


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jun 18, 2009)

im the only one whos face is on show lol the marks are for privacy as i dont work with them any more heh
im about 6 foot 5 and teh second is me befor a night out at our local rock club, it was a themed burlesque (spelling?) night, great fun heh and i do think i look good in a monicle more people should wear them


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jun 19, 2009)

oh come on i killed the thread? not cool


----------



## ladle (Jun 20, 2009)

I kinda look like 'The Monster of Times Square' 

View attachment DSC_1920a.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> I kinda look like 'The Monster of Times Square'



Ladle you look fab!!!!! Hey btw thanks for the chocolate it was yummy!


----------



## ladle (Jun 20, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Ladle you look fab!!!!! Hey btw thanks for the chocolate it was yummy!



Chocolate?
What chocolate?
I eat all chocolate!..I take no prisoners!...lol


----------



## Isa (Jun 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> I kinda look like 'The Monster of Times Square'



You make a cute monster.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 21, 2009)

tootsmendozer said:


> im about 6 foot 5 and teh second is me befor a night out at our local rock club, it was a themed burlesque (spelling?) night, great fun heh and i do think i look good in a monicle more people should wear them



Quite a dashing likeness of yourself, I daresay!


----------



## ladle (Jun 21, 2009)

Isa said:


> You make a cute monster.



I'd make a good Cookie Monster...if only someone would bring me some cookies!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 23, 2009)

Very handsome, Elementary penguin.

Good pic ladle - and like TT said, thanks for the chocolate!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 26, 2009)

ladle said:


> Chocolate?
> What chocolate?
> I eat all chocolate!..I take no prisoners!...lol



the Ginormous bag of chocolate you gave Felecia to share with us silly Ladle.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 26, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> tall girls come out with me! (this one i at least look like i am standing up straight and yes, i am tall, lol...6ft)



omfg i looove tall women! espically when they are taller than me. and im 6.1 hahaha:wubu::happy:


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 26, 2009)

yesser... haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> yesser... haha



Nice  .


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 27, 2009)

ladle said:


> Chocolate?
> What chocolate?
> I eat all chocolate!..I take no prisoners!...lol





indy500tchr said:


> the Ginormous bag of chocolate you gave Felecia to share with us silly Ladle.



Wait, Ladle, where was my ginormous bag of chocolate in NYC?


----------



## Lina (Jul 4, 2009)

Can I have that blue bag in your house? I'll be there next week! I'll give you a different bag. Just trade me!


----------



## Nill (Jul 11, 2009)

uh..... yeah..... 5'8".... sorry


----------



## kayrae (Jul 11, 2009)

there's a short guy thread somewhere


----------



## ladle (Jul 13, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Wait, Ladle, where was my ginormous bag of chocolate in NYC?



Well I am in Amsterdam right now....just been to the Heineken Experience and to a coffeeshop...I could kill for some of my chocolate back....but a certain person stole it at gunpoint!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> Well I am in Amsterdam right now....just been to the Heineken Experience and to a coffeeshop...I could kill for some of my chocolate back....but a certain person stole it at gunpoint!!!



Oh I don't think Felecia is capable of such acts


----------



## ladle (Jul 13, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Oh I don't think Felecia is capable of such acts



She attacked me with what resembled a cane...but I knew it was a 'bond' style gun!
I tried yelling "chocolate thief chocolate thief", but that just seemed to attract more large women!


----------



## The Fez (Jul 18, 2009)

always with a beer in hand


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 18, 2009)

The Fez said:


> always with a beer in hand



But your hands are in your pockets....:happy:


----------



## The Fez (Jul 18, 2009)

ok, well, a beer in arms reach then


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2009)

The Fez said:


> always with a beer in hand



How tall is tall, big guy?



Oh and Confucius say that man with hands in his pocket feel cocky all day.....


----------



## The Fez (Jul 23, 2009)

6'1 is tall, at least in my book...and shoes 

also, it's a phone I swear


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 27, 2009)

Officially my fav thread...... Keep the pic's coming... I'm 6' myself so I love looking at all the lovely tall men.... sigh':happy:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2009)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> yesser... haha



you are veery cute, now that your pic is here i am sure there are many tall girls looking your handsome way


----------



## ladle (Aug 13, 2009)

When in Ireland....if you are over about 5'8...watch your head on the older doorways 

View attachment DSC_0104.jpg


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Aug 13, 2009)

ladle said:


> When in Ireland....if you are over about 5'8...watch your head on the older doorways



Fook man, I know all about it.. My grandparents old house was the worst. I could scratch my neck off the door frames. They must of all just of been midgets back in the day! Haha


----------



## Tall-Hawaiian (Aug 16, 2009)

Guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post. In this picture I'm pretending to be tuff. I'm about six eight(I think). The guy on the right is six five so you decide. 

View attachment tall.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post. In this picture I'm pretending to be tuff. I'm about six eight(I think). The guy on the right is six five so you decide.





Wow!! 6'8 is impressive... welcome to Dims...


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post. In this picture I'm pretending to be tuff. I'm about six eight(I think). The guy on the right is six five so you decide.



My first BF was 6'8". Welcome to Dims! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy shit.....wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too young....even for the cougar :doh: :blush:


----------



## Hathor (Aug 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Holy shit.....wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too young....even for the cougar :doh: :blush:



LOL  It's always nice to look.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow...what a hottie!  But GEF is right...waaaaaay too young. LOL



Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post. In this picture I'm pretending to be tuff. I'm about six eight(I think). The guy on the right is six five so you decide.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Aug 18, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> Officially my fav thread...... Keep the pic's coming... I'm 6' myself so I love looking at all the lovely tall men.... sigh':happy:



same here! 6 foot chicks ftw!
and yay for all the dreamy tall guys :eat2:


----------



## Tall-Hawaiian (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. And sorry about the babyface haha.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 20, 2009)

You don't have to be sorry! We just get to look and not touch! LOL



Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Thanks for the welcome. And sorry about the babyface haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2009)

Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Thanks for the welcome. And sorry about the babyface haha.



Go post nekkid pics of yourself in one of the various threads for such things over on the weight board....and we might be inclined to forgive you  




Yes.......I started off so well, didn't I? :doh:


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW...you went there...already. THANKS!!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Go post nekkid pics of yourself in one of the various threads for such things over on the weight board....and we might be inclined to forgive you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roam929r (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello ladies... I'm 6-7. 

View attachment BOS1Clown-2.jpg


View attachment Bike-Ride-2.jpg


----------



## Con (Aug 21, 2009)

Reckon i can do a lumberjack look... may even have such a picture lyin around, gotta look. just a bit over 6'2 so not the shortest out there either


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!!! Tall, HOT menz everywhere!!!

:wubu:



roam929r said:


> Hello ladies... I'm 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 68921
> 
> ...


----------



## kayrae (Aug 21, 2009)

I would be very pleased to see your lumberjack picture, yes.



Con said:


> Reckon i can do a lumberjack look... may even have such a picture lyin around, gotta look. just a bit over 6'2 so not the shortest out there either


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Hello ladies... I'm 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 68921
> 
> ...



Roam........where have you been all my life? 

*swoons and passes out* :smitten:


Some nice gams you got there Mr Man.....hoping to see more of you and your pics around these boards


----------



## roam929r (Aug 21, 2009)

Been waiting for a green eyed fairy 

Matt


----------



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Hello ladies... I'm 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 68921
> 
> ...



Well sir...I am sure you will be VERY warmly welcomed to the boards  Cute pics!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Been waiting for a green eyed fairy
> 
> Matt



Lol, you just might be the death of me....or the breath of fresh air I need. Time will tell  

Welcome to the Forums, Sweetie  :bow:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Aug 22, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Hello ladies... I'm 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 68921
> 
> ...



Holy ShizzDizz i think i smell supreme hotness! :eat2:


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Hello ladies... I'm 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 68921
> 
> ...



Oh my. Now I'm a leg woman. Thanks Roam.


----------



## enxtc (Aug 25, 2009)

justinbill said:


> 6'9" I used to be told I am proportion to how tall I am, I don't know if that is true anymore. and yes, I can pick you up!!



6'9... nice! Just once I would like to have a date with a man I had to look up too, lol


----------



## enxtc (Aug 25, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> Some recent pics from a friend's birthday/watching KU lose to Michigan State.
> 
> I'm roughly 6'5", but these girls are pretty short too.



Wow, a tall man that lives in KS, I am in shock! lol I was also wondering if your single, and travel north of Overland Park!! In case you can't tell I think your a hottie!!!


----------



## roam929r (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello again 

View attachment GT-Matt.jpg


Matt


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 14, 2009)

Bump, must have more posts for Kayrae


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Sep 28, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Hello ladies... I'm 6-7.
> 
> View attachment 68921
> 
> ...



I never thought visiting my relatives in Florida was an appealing idea. Until now. Do all guys down there look like this?! :wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Oct 7, 2009)

What happened, tall guys? Game over?


----------



## Cors (Oct 7, 2009)

Tall girls should post too. *puppy eyes*


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 7, 2009)

Taken when I was over in Seattle over the summer. 

View attachment DSCF2263.JPG


View attachment DSCF2342.JPG


View attachment DSCF2348.JPG


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Bump, must have more posts for Kayrae



Dianna: Post more pix please! thanx! I think your tall curvy wonderfulness is needed on this thread :happy:


----------



## djudex (Oct 11, 2009)

Dang, I had no idea there were so many Dims women who liked tall lumberjacks...strange demographic :blink:


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 14, 2009)

djudex said:


> Dang, I had no idea there were so many Dims women who liked tall lumberjacks...strange demographic :blink:



Damn boy, why do you have to tease me like this. We're living in the same time zone but we're so far apart. Hahaha. The only person I know in Alberta is my estranged great uncle, who has been shunned by the family, so the cards are against me as far as having an excuse to head up. 

Dude I love tall BHMs. They are one of the best things in existence (followed with onion rings as a close second). I'm 5'3 and 117, so its all about the size contrast. The tallest guy I dated was 6'6, which would have been awesome if he wasnt sleezy and got back with his ex behind my back.

Hahhaa. Started dating a guy here recently whose 6'3. Funny thing is I busted my ankle hiking, so we tried showering together. Wasnt quite as steamy as I'd hoped, trying to get on my toes without slipping and falling on my ankle. We ended up pretty much not touching at all, and getting out of it pretty quick. :doh:


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2009)

My bottom part and top part.. sorry my camera phone sucks! wow my head shot is ginormous!! hahahaha


----------



## roam929r (Oct 14, 2009)

What a bunch of kind ladies  Thank you for your love!


----------



## roam929r (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the kind compliment!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> My bottom part and top part.. sorry my camera phone sucks! wow my head shot is ginormous!! hahahaha



Lovely pics- great photos with the camera phone


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Lovely pics- great photos with the camera phone



merci beaucoup monsieur! :blush:


----------



## Kathryn_1974 (Nov 2, 2009)

New to the boards and was checking out the topics... Definitely the most interesting one I have visited yet!! ;-)~


----------



## roam929r (Nov 4, 2009)

Just sitting relaxing wondering what all the ladies on Dimensions are doing  

View attachment Halloween1.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Nov 4, 2009)

ummm... i'm right here. welcome to my thread :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 4, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Damn boy, why do you have to tease me like this. We're living in the same time zone but we're so far apart. Hahaha. The only person I know in Alberta is my estranged great uncle, who has been shunned by the family, so the cards are against me as far as having an excuse to head up.
> 
> Dude I love tall BHMs. They are one of the best things in existence (followed with onion rings as a close second). I'm 5'3 and 117, so its all about the size contrast. The tallest guy I dated was 6'6, which would have been awesome if he wasnt sleezy and got back with his ex behind my back.
> 
> Hahhaa. Started dating a guy here recently whose 6'3. Funny thing is I busted my ankle hiking, so we tried showering together. Wasnt quite as steamy as I'd hoped, trying to get on my toes without slipping and falling on my ankle. We ended up pretty much not touching at all, and getting out of it pretty quick. :doh:




LOLOLOL Rabbit you are so cute. heehee. I loved this little story. Hope your ankle heals quickly. :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Just sitting relaxing wondering what all the ladies on Dimensions are doing



One of them wants you to stand up


----------



## Filmguy83 (Nov 16, 2009)

It wont let me post pics  Im 6'5 i have a tone I could post to. I like this game lol. Tall girls post away I like me a tall girl.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2009)

Im still painfully single in Florida...where is my tall Mr. Right? *pokes around*


----------



## djudex (Nov 17, 2009)

I look like a thumb-breaker in this one.

"Johny Knuckles wants his money when he wants his money, capiche?"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 17, 2009)

djudex said:


> I look like a thumb-breaker in this one.
> 
> "Johny Knuckles wants his money when he wants his money, capiche?"



"If Johny wants his money, I think you should give him his money."
 
Great pic djudex.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2009)

djudex said:


> I look like a thumb-breaker in this one.
> 
> "Johny Knuckles wants his money when he wants his money, capiche?"



Me likes


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One of them wants you to stand up



lmao very good


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ba da ba bump!!!!:happy:


----------



## Scx (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the last known picture of _Scx_

And I am, or was, about six feet from cranium to toes.

_S_


----------



## comaseason (Jan 5, 2010)

Scx said:


> This is the last known picture of _Scx_
> 
> And I am, or was, about six feet from cranium to toes.
> 
> _S_



That is an awesome picture!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Scx said:


> This is the last known picture of _Scx_
> 
> And I am, or was, about six feet from cranium to toes.
> 
> _S_



Great picture....... really effective imagery... lol

Now.... it's very quiet in here..... where is everyone???


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Great picture....... really effective imagery... lol
> 
> Now.... it's very quiet in here..... where is everyone???



We're all bowing our heads and observing a moment of silence for the fate of poor Scx.


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 11, 2010)

Great thread! Here's my contribution. I'm about 6'3", but this picture makes me look a lot taller.


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 11, 2010)

Scx said:


> This is the last known picture of _Scx_
> 
> And I am, or was, about six feet from cranium to toes.
> 
> _S_



Awesome picture. Please write a blues song about lying down in front of the old number 44.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 11, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> Great thread! Here's my contribution. I'm about 6'3", but this picture makes me look a lot taller.



yumyumyumyum...hello


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2010)

Man, I need to learn to work my camera and photo program. I would gladly post a pic. 6'2" to 6'3" myself.


----------



## comaseason (Jan 11, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> yumyumyumyum...hello



seconded....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> yumyumyumyum...hello



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thirded. fourthed and fifthed... lol




Soooo glad this thread has has some life breathed into it.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 11, 2010)

Only one more week 'til the one year anniversary of this thread. I think everyone who's posted so far should post another picture in celebration :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Only one more week 'til the one year anniversary of this thread. I think everyone who's posted so far should post another picture in celebration :happy:



I agree... the OP has spoken!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and my mini me ValentineBBW, i love her and i think this pic shows our height difference. I had asked another shorterthanme bbw but she only takes pics with tall men  

View attachment lilvalme.jpg


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 12, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> yumyumyumyum...hello





comaseason said:


> seconded....





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My thoughts exactly





Aust99 said:


> Thirded. fourthed and fifthed... lol



Hello, pretty ladies!



SocialbFly said:


> Me and my mini me ValentineBBW, i love her and i think this pic shows our height difference. I had asked another shorterthanme bbw but she only takes pics with tall men



Hooray for tall women!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 12, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> Me and my mini me ValentineBBW, i love her and i think this pic shows our height difference. I had asked another shorterthanme bbw but she only takes pics with tall men



gah! I'm so short! :really sad: I want to be tall in my next life.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> Me and my mini me ValentineBBW, i love her and i think this pic shows our height difference. I had asked another shorterthanme bbw but she only takes pics with tall men



*L*uv the photo :wubu: you ladies look hot :smitten: - just goes to show that good and wonderful cuddly gorgeousness comes in all packages :bow:


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 12, 2010)

Umm, How tall were you asking for exactly? 

View attachment Mike's Attack copy.jpg


----------



## Melli-girl (Jan 12, 2010)

Uhm.... to be sassy, I have to say: yummy. I love tall fellas!! What an aaawwwesome thread!!


----------



## nettie (Jan 15, 2010)

Sweet moses, I love this thread!


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 16, 2010)

Clonenumber47 said:


> Umm, How tall were you asking for exactly?



I've been told I'm taller than Angkor Wat. Welcome to the "tall FAs conquering southeast Asia" club.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok... so to encourage more ahem... hot tall guys to post some pics.... Here is me with one of your kind... I'm 6' so he must be about 6'4.... 

This my friends, is a Pirate from Penzance... in Cornwall in the UK. 
View attachment 75526


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2010)

schlick schlick schlick


----------



## mel (Jan 16, 2010)

ahhhh...tall guys...make my heart melt  or something sweaty..lol..ok..too much..anywayssssss


----------



## Scx (Jan 20, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> Awesome picture. Please write a blues song about lying down in front of the old number 44.



I've got the old forty-four blues
On the tracks I'm gonna have a snooze
'cause I ain't got no money
And I ain't got no honey
I got the forty-four blues.

I needed a job so I went down
To the little side office there in the town
He said you can get lotsa mon-ey
If you just join up in the Army
I got the forty-four blues.

Y'know I'd start walking and go out west
Except there's nothing out there that is left
All the land belongs to some company
And they're not passing out anything for free
I got the forty-four blues.

When I was young I had such a feeling
That I'd be stunning and send them reeling
But facts don't succumb to fantasy
And now all that's left is what you see
I got the forty-four blues.

I've got the old forty-four blues
On the tracks I'm gonna have a snooze
'cause I ain't got no money
And I ain't got no honey
I got the forty-four blues.

_Scx_


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 21, 2010)

Scx said:


> I've got the old forty-four blues
> On the tracks I'm gonna have a snooze
> 'cause I ain't got no money
> And I ain't got no honey
> ...



My hat is off to you, sir.


----------



## Scx (Jan 25, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> My hat is off to you, sir.



Put it back on, else your toes will get cold.
_Scx_


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bumping on by...:happy:


----------



## speakeasy (Feb 19, 2010)

I will post something here if a more recent picture of me surfaces somewhere.


----------



## isamarie69 (Feb 19, 2010)

And none of these young TALL handsome men live in cali? Whats up with that? Oh well  

Though im a daughter of a Scottish imagrant i could see myself visiting Ireland, or Canada.

But naw tall or short or in the middle we still have the hottest fellas!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 19, 2010)

speakeasy said:


> I will post something here if a more recent picture of me surfaces somewhere.



Um.... yes please... post as soon as possible to revive this glorious thread!!!! (I'll take any chance to see a new pic of speakeasy!!!


----------



## Scx (Feb 19, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> And none of these young TALL handsome men live in cali?



Southern Cal, 'ere. LAlaland, vaguely.

_Scx_


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Um.... yes please... post as soon as possible to revive this glorious thread!!!! (I'll take any chance to see a new pic of speakeasy!!!



Me too........


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is bumping up this thread once a month too often?? 

:happy:Made you look!!!:happy:















Seriously.... post more pics tall guys kthanksbye


----------



## ladle (Mar 6, 2010)

OK perverts
Me sitting down in a suit, eating pork, bad hair from a wrestling mask, watching cricket.....drunk... 

View attachment 24026_362948258474_611018474_4817136_2475798_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

ohhhh.. is this the match where Aust beat NZ last week???

And thanks for posting.... :smitten: 





Who's next???


----------



## ladle (Mar 7, 2010)

Christchurch...I think your mind might be clouded in defeat...



Aust99 said:


> ohhhh.. is this the match where Aust beat NZ last week???
> 
> And thanks for posting.... :smitten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

2 matches coming up.. let's see the best out of three....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

ladle said:


> OK perverts
> Me sitting down in a suit, eating pork, bad hair from a wrestling mask, watching cricket.....drunk...




It's that eating pork thing.......that gets me every time......


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 7, 2010)

ladle said:


> OK perverts
> Me sitting down in a suit, eating pork, bad hair from a wrestling mask, watching cricket.....drunk...



My God.... _ALL_ the ingredients. You wicked, wicked man you. :wubu:


----------



## ladle (Mar 9, 2010)

Wider than a police car! 

View attachment SDC10558.jpg


View attachment SDC10516.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 9, 2010)

ladle said:


> Wider than a police car!



Haha... cute.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 9, 2010)

ladle said:


> OK perverts
> Me sitting down in a suit, eating pork, bad hair from a wrestling mask, watching cricket.....drunk...



:wubu: pork.


----------



## ladle (Mar 12, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> :wubu: pork.



This is the second time I've posted this on dims...:
"You ladies only want me for my pork!"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2010)

ladle said:


> OK perverts
> Me sitting down in a suit, eating pork, bad hair from a wrestling mask, watching cricket.....drunk...




So glad it let me rep you again!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 21, 2010)

BUMP bump BUMP bump BUMP


Where are the tall guys at??


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Mar 21, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> BUMP bump BUMP bump BUMP
> 
> 
> Where are the tall guys at??



Pssst! Here I am, sweetie, 1.86m. Hehe


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

This guy has stolen my heart... he just retired from the mascot position at SFA. He is the ONLY reason I attended the football and basketball games. Tall, hot and Australian.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 21, 2010)

@Cece Larue...

Are you kidding me?! Who the heck is he, and why don't I know about him??? Yum!


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> @Cece Larue...
> 
> Are you kidding me?! Who the heck is he, and why don't I know about him??? Yum!




ahahaha Hot right?! The first time I saw him it was like... *double take ... make conscious effort not to drool* That's what ALL Lumberjacks should look like.


-edit- Just noticed you were from Australia! He's in Texas now and we're keeping him!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> ahahaha Hot right?! The first time I saw him it was like... *double take ... make conscious effort not to drool* That's what ALL Lumberjacks should look like.
> 
> 
> -edit- Just noticed you were from Australia! He's in Texas now and we're keeping him!



Then I am coming to Texas!! 
We make them nice over here huh? And then they leave....lol


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Then I am coming to Texas!!
> We make them nice over here huh? And then they leave....lol



haha, come on girl... I know where he lives... Stealth mode!
And yes, there must be something in that Aussie water!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


>



Oh.. wow... my... God.... :bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> haha, come on girl... I know where he lives... Stealth mode!
> And yes, there must be something in that Aussie water!



What is his name? Does he have a website? Is he single  I never thought the South could be appealing to me again. I was wrong.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> haha, come on girl... I know where he lives... Stealth mode!
> And yes, there must be something in that Aussie water!





DitzyBrunette said:


> What is his name? Does he have a website? Is he single  I never thought the South could be appealing to me again. I was wrong.



Ok, I am on my way....the Aussie accent can be hard to navigate. He will want me there to make him feel secure lol  Please let his name be Archie or Herman, so he will not be so perfect!

Holy crap, he is gorgeous!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Mar 21, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> This guy has stolen my heart... he just retired from the mascot position at SFA. He is the ONLY reason I attended the football and basketball games. Tall, hot and Australian.



DAYUMMMMM!!! Where the hell was he when I went to SFA?!?!? LOL *drools*


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> What is his name? Does he have a website? Is he single  I never thought the South could be appealing to me again. I was wrong.



His name is Steven! And I don't think he has a website... I just Facebook admire him... lots and lots of yummy pics on his! 



littlefairywren said:


> Ok, I am on my way....the Aussie accent can be hard to navigate. He will want me there to make him feel secure lol  Please let his name be Archie or Herman, so he will not be so perfect!
> 
> Holy crap, he is gorgeous!



Haha... or Poindexter! Yesssss you can be his piece of Aussie while he's here.  



BrownEyedChica said:


> DAYUMMMMM!!! Where the hell was he when I went to SFA?!?!? LOL *drools*



He is by far the HOTTEST thing SFA ever had to offer... the new guy is OK... but let's just say I won't be mad if I miss any of the games. lol


----------



## ladle (Mar 25, 2010)

all love for Aussies and NONE for Kiwis
POUT!
We flightless nocturnal birds deserve something! (not the fruit you idiots!...that's a KiwiFRUIT....yes....a KiwiFRUIT!!!)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 25, 2010)

ladle said:


> all love for Aussies and *NONE for Kiwis
> POUT!*
> We flightless nocturnal birds deserve something! (not the fruit you idiots!...that's a KiwiFRUIT....yes....a KiwiFRUIT!!!)



Oh Pleeeeze!!!! You know how many women trip over their tongues when you post!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 25, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh Pleeeeze!!!! You know how many women trip over their tongues when you post!!!



Ha ha.... TOLD!!!!





Cece Larue, Thanks for posting, that boy is FINE!!!


----------



## _overture (Mar 26, 2010)

6"2- does this count as "tall"?
and excuse the headphones hanging out all over the place!


----------



## Tau (Mar 26, 2010)

_overture said:


> 6"2- does this count as "tall"?
> and excuse the headphones hanging out all over the place!



Thats a really hot look - you're beautifully put together.


----------



## Tau (Mar 26, 2010)

BrownEyedChica said:


> DAYUMMMMM!!! Where the hell was he when I went to SFA?!?!? LOL *drools*



There are a like a million guys in SA who look like this LOL! This look does zero for me - isn't it wonderful how very varied our tastes are.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

kayrae said:


> And if you have pics of yourselves looking like a lumberjack... even better. Height is pretty relative depending on the viewer's own height. For the sake of this particular thread, let's set the minimum height requirement to 6 feet. Ladies, you're encouraged to participate in my land of giants fantasy (And if you're a couple inches short, what the hey... post your pic too if you insist).
> 
> Humor me.



Okay - I'm 6'2'' so...
Here you go - actual chopping wood pics..

and also a workout shot - from when jumping rope was a regular workout thing for me..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2010)

_overture said:


> 6"2- does this count as "tall"?
> and excuse the headphones hanging out all over the place!



You look simply smashing _overture. I love your boots!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

Doing my thing...


----------



## _overture (Mar 26, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> You look simply smashing _overture. I love your boots!


haha, thank you! I got them with an aim to better maneuvering around icy glasgow streets. they didn't help, but they looked quite sharp!


----------



## _overture (Mar 26, 2010)

Tau said:


> Thats a really hot look - you're beautifully put together.



ah thank you! I'm actually a real dork when it comes to clothes- I can't dress in normal people clothes, I like to look like I'm dressing up as something.

that's my 18th/19th century inspired look. haha...


----------



## kayrae (Mar 26, 2010)

tall, stylish guys :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Doing my thing...



The mic stand is set nice and high. :happy: You must be quite the warbler there joswitch. Nice shot!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 26, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Doing my thing...



Now that's a picture. There is nothing sexier than a man and a guitar.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 26, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Okay - I'm 6'2'' so...
> Here you go - actual chopping wood pics..
> 
> and also a workout shot - from when jumping rope was a regular workout thing for me..



Your bum is quite nice...must be those rides on the bikes  :wubu:


----------



## joswitch (Mar 26, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> The mic stand is set nice and high. :happy: You must be quite the warbler there joswitch. Nice shot!



Ta! This pic was at my friends' wedding reception / party summer '08... They'd asked all their musician friends to perform - one song of our own... and one James Bond theme! 



DitzyBrunette said:


> Now that's a picture. There is nothing sexier than a man and a guitar.




:blush:  it's how I earn my living... it's the teaching guitar that pays, mostly, though I sell some of my records and books at gigs too, once in a while... 




FatAndProud said:


> Your bum is quite nice...must be those rides on the bikes  :wubu:




:blush: Thanks! Glad you like!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 26, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Okay - I'm 6'2'' so...
> Here you go - actual chopping wood pics..
> 
> and also a workout shot - from when jumping rope was a regular workout thing for me..




oh hell yes action shottssssss :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2010)

_overture said:


> 6"2- does this count as "tall"?
> and excuse the headphones hanging out all over the place!





joswitch said:


> Okay - I'm 6'2'' so...
> Here you go - actual chopping wood pics..
> 
> and also a workout shot - from when jumping rope was a regular workout thing for me..




You both count...and you will both "do". Very nice- both of you :bow:


----------



## joswitch (Mar 28, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You both count...and you will both "do". Very nice- both of you :bow:



Ta!  Here's another - I am actually singing here, not just randomly gurning - was taken last summer...

(stupid thing on my belt is a cork float for my keys, cos I live on my boat!)


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 28, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Ta!  Here's another - I am actually singing here, not just randomly gurning - was taken last summer...
> 
> (stupid thing on my belt is a cork float for my keys, cos I live on my boat!)



:wubu: Chuck's!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 30, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> :wubu: Chuck's!



What is a chuck's?? Is that a shoes reference??


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 30, 2010)

joswitch said:


> (stupid thing on my belt is a cork float for my keys, cos I live on my boat!)



Bloody hippy 



(loves ya )


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 30, 2010)

joswitch said:


> What is a chuck's?? Is that a shoes reference??



Chucks are Chuck Taylors, the shoes you have on lol. They're very hot shoes, my son loves them. He wore his last pair down to practically nothing and then said that's when they look just right. Can't argue, he's right.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 30, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Chucks are Chuck Taylors, the shoes you have on lol. They're very hot shoes, my son loves them. He wore his last pair down to practically nothing and then said that's when they look just right. Can't argue, he's right.



Aha! Righty! Yeah I wear those for about 8 months of the year, cos they're are good on and off the boat... Mine are cheapo no-brand Converse knock offs, tho! And I typically wear a pair out/through in two or three months... Good job I can replace them for a tenner a pop! :shrugs:


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, Chucks are great. FYI. Ok, I'm done swooning lol.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 30, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Aha! Righty! Yeah I wear those for about 8 months of the year, cos they're are good on and off the boat... Mine are cheapo no-brand Converse knock offs, tho! And I typically wear a pair out/through in two or three months... Good job I can replace them for a tenner a pop! :shrugs:



My son wears the Airwalk ones. They look exactly the same for about 10 dollars less but I usually get them on sale and pay about 8 dollars. All his friends wear this brand, Airwalk, because they make skate shoes (for skateboarders) and my son and his buddies are all into becoming the next Tony Hawk. So he wears skate shoes and the Chucks knockoffs. Converse aren't expensive but his feet grow fast and when he rides his skateboard the soles get ruined after a couple months, and he's a 9 yr old boy so clothes and shoes get dirty quick lol, so I'm not spending money where I don't have to.


----------



## electra99 (Mar 30, 2010)

I love tall guys and this thread!!!

Here is one of me at about 6'4 (with the help of some heels)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL. You're welcome for helping you show off your tallness with my shortness  rofl.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 9, 2010)

um.... Ladle... more pics please..... lol


And other tall boys of course... For the good of the thread.... of course!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 9, 2010)

_overture said:


> 6"2- does this count as "tall"?
> and excuse the headphones hanging out all over the place!



JFC...*bites lip* um...ty so much for posting!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 9, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> This guy has stolen my heart... he just retired from the mascot position at SFA. He is the ONLY reason I attended the football and basketball games. Tall, hot and Australian.



Impressive....*whimper*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> *um.... Ladle... more pics please..... lol*
> 
> 
> And other tall boys of course... For the good of the thread.... of course!



ROFL!! 

Yeah, he's probably due for some more rep .


----------



## ladle (Apr 9, 2010)

ok...cos you asked so nicely 

View attachment 7126_162738516717_540711717_4145023_2885523_n.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 9, 2010)

ladle said:


> ok...cos you asked so nicely



<sigh and drool> 

Love your purse by the way 

I'll send your rep tomorrow when it will hopefully let me


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha... oohh.. it worked... ok then.. who's next??? 



Paging Speakeasy to the tall boy thread...


----------



## Twilley (Apr 10, 2010)

electra99 said:


> I love tall guys and this thread!!!
> 
> Here is one of me at about 6'4 (with the help of some heels)



O_O...okay, this settles it. We NEED a tall ladies thread. Now if you'll give me a moment, I seem to have a touch of the vapors...


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 10, 2010)

I could post in that... 6' here.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 10, 2010)

kayrae said:


> heehee... Wouldn't it be crazy if someone over 7 feet DID post a picture?



I dare them too!!! OOOHHHHHHHHHHH no she didn't!




Do you all hate me for bogarting this thread???


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow...had no idea there were so many hot guys on this board. Thanks for all of the pics! It's too bad it's only for tall guys though, cus that limits the number of pics. Shorter guys can be hot too!!


----------



## _overture (Apr 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You both count...and you will both "do". Very nice- both of you :bow:



thank you very much!


----------



## _overture (Apr 11, 2010)

Rowan said:


> JFC...*bites lip* um...ty so much for posting!!



hahaha, well you're welcome, I guess!


----------



## RedHotAva (Apr 13, 2010)

BEST. THREAD. EVER.

I have had a crush on the Brawny for the better part of a decade. I have a guy friend who is 6'5, and I love to stand between him and his 6'4 brother and just look up at them and sigh.

Love to all my tall boys in South Florida and DC (I can't stay put), and Ladle, I will probably actually travel to New Zealand one day because I love the accent THAT much.

Le sigh, le swoon...


----------



## lovethegain (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I guess it's a good thread for me to post for the first time. I'm a big guy 6'6'' and 320lbs from Québec. And yes sometime I have to go in the wood and work as a lumberjack.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

lovethegain said:


> Well I guess it's a good thread for me to post for the first time. I'm a big guy 6'6'' and 320lbs from Québec. And yes sometime I have to go in the wood and work as a lumberjack.


NICE!!!!! Very lumber-jacky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm truly fond of those hard-working men.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm truly fond of those hard-working men.....


They make my heart go all pitter-pat.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 18, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!! How have I only just discovered this thread....Subscribing! Subscribing!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 18, 2010)

So, yup, I LOVE LOVE LOVE tall men! Im only 5,4 and I definitely want to see this thread alive!

Not a great pic of me, but who cares, me with Mr Blaze whom Im guessing is around 5,9-5,10ish? and the Mini one!

View attachment jon, me, mikey.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 18, 2010)

lovethegain said:


> Well I guess it's a good thread for me to post for the first time. I'm a big guy 6'6'' and 320lbs from Québec. And yes sometime I have to go in the wood and work as a lumberjack.



Why are the hot sexy guys so far away!!!!!!??????


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Why are the hot sexy guys so far away!!!!!!??????


I KNOW right????


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just fulfilling my bump quota for the month!


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2010)

ummm... hello??? bump bum bum bump


----------



## isamarie69 (May 8, 2010)

OK I gotta stop dating midgets!!!! (or little people if its more pc)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

we're in need of pics of you..care to share? Pretty please?

:batting:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn Missy could you be the meat in that AWESOME sandwich forever?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

Where is my place in the sandwich? I don't want to be bread!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Damn Missy could you be the meat in that AWESOME sandwich forever?





littlefairywren said:


> Where is my place in the sandwich? I don't want to be bread!





Chicklet, wanna be the cheese? 

Oh no....we don't wanna start another love fest.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Chicklet, wanna be the cheese?
> 
> Oh no....we don't wanna start another love fest.



Ok Missy can be the meat, I'll be the cheese, LFW can be the lettuce, and Mizz can be the mayo. Hey wait a second! I want to be the mayo, closer to the bread that way.


LOVEFEST BEGIN.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Ok Missy can be the meat, I'll be the cheese, LFW can be the lettuce, and Mizz can be the mayo. Hey wait a second! I want to be the mayo, closer to the bread that way.
> 
> 
> LOVEFEST BEGIN.



Many types of meats?

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Wuvfest in progress


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I am cool with lettuce! We make a good sammich! 

Love fest continues :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 2, 2010)

I want to be the chicken! LOL

Who wants to be the turkey that you "gobble gobble"?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I want to be the chicken! LOL
> 
> Who wants to be the turkey that you "gobble gobble"?



Hahahaha, everyone loves chicken! Good choice, FLW 
Hand up, for beef! All men like a bit of red meat. No, to tofurkey lovers!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yeah, I am cool with lettuce! We make a good sammich!
> 
> Love fest continues :wubu:





Famouslastwords said:


> I want to be the chicken! LOL
> 
> Who wants to be the turkey that you "gobble gobble"?





littlefairywren said:


> Hahahaha, everyone loves chicken! Good choice, FLW
> Hand up, for beef! All men like a bit of red meat. No, to tofurkey lovers!



Pork? hahahhahahahaa 

Wuvfest continuing ad nauseam


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Pork? hahahhahahahaa
> 
> Wuvfest continuing ad nauseam



Damn! Why didn't I think of pork :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 2, 2010)

How about I'll be the pussycat for those Asian guys that love to eat that sort of thing.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 22, 2010)

2 months and no new tall boy pics...... BUMP!!!


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread is shortist.


----------



## ladle (Aug 22, 2010)

It's not shortist at all....now clean my shoes while you're down there 

View attachment 6340_113244661655_722676655_2434729_6393874_n.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 22, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> This thread is shortist.



There's a short guy thread somewhere.
But I can't fit in either thread. They're both average-ist. lmao


----------



## kayrae (Aug 22, 2010)

One of you can sit on the other's shoulder and satisfy the desired height requirement.


----------



## katybug (Aug 23, 2010)

Markt said:


> not sure if this shows off the tall, but i'm about 6'3" and a half.



you are yummy!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> There's a short guy thread somewhere.
> But I can't fit in either thread. They're both average-ist. lmao



Hey Jon...

MissyBlueEyes posted your pic in this thread earlier... your in dude!!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1428963&postcount=483


----------



## katybug (Aug 23, 2010)

Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post. In this picture I'm pretending to be tuff. I'm about six eight(I think). The guy on the right is six five so you decide.



Welcome...prepare to be swarmed by the tall guy-loving ladies!!

Thanks for sharing the pic, very nice


----------



## _overture (Aug 29, 2010)

this is me being quite tall in glasgow.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 29, 2010)

_overture said:


> this is me being quite tall in glasgow.
> 
> [pic]


Well... Aren't you a sight to see? :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2010)

_overture said:


> this is me being quite tall in glasgow.



Nice.....very nice :bow:


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm 6'4" so here I am (and yes it is one of my favorite shirts lol): 

View attachment Snapshot_20100830_8.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 30, 2010)

watts63 said:


> I'm 6'4" so here I am (and yes it is one of my favorite shirts lol):



Wow. You are *really* cute. :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great to see two new posts!! Thanks guys.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

kayrae said:


> One of you can sit on the other's shoulder and satisfy the desired height requirement.



Well Kayrae: don't know if i would care to be bodyslammed by Mr. Kevin Nash of TNA fame-but , I guess by default I can sneak into this thread 







*Went to the Comic Con before the NJ Bash and it was awesome *


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Well Kayrae: don't know if i would care to be bodyslammed by Mr. Kevin Nash of TNA fame-but , I guess by default I can sneak into this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're looking as fantastic as ever :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're looking as fantastic as ever :bow:



With the help of the legendary Mr. Nash - I can sneak into this thread,,,,


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Well Kayrae: don't know if i would care to be bodyslammed by Mr. Kevin Nash of TNA fame-but , I guess by default I can sneak into this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrrgh!!! I just got so jealous.... I grew up watching Kevin Nash when he was in the WWE and then WCW... 

Thanks for posting Tony.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Arrrrgh!!! I just got so jealous.... I grew up watching Kevin Nash when he was in the WWE and then WCW...
> 
> Thanks for posting Tony.



NP Problem will post some more pics later -but, was great to chat with Mr. Nash and get some insights into the business - and it was very nostalgic for him to be across the street from Madison Sq. Garden ... and I was able to confirm one interesting fact. The wrestler who is deemed the Champion do get 10% of the gate on a given wrestling show


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 21, 2011)

BUMP!!!! I demand new posts!!!! Bring it tall boys!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 21, 2011)

Tall = Sexy 

Tall + Lumberjack beard = BOW CHICKA WOW WOW!

Love this thread!


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1679400&postcount=125

Posted this in my pic thread in the BHM section. Not the best as we're sitting, but at 6'4" or thereabouts, I seem to dwarf people even when I'm sitting! :doh:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link MasterShake... You are defiantly lovely and tall... and handsome to boot!:smitten:





SO... who is posting next??


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 3, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1679400&postcount=125
> 
> Posted this in my pic thread in the BHM section. Not the best as we're sitting, but at 6'4" or thereabouts, I seem to dwarf people even when I'm sitting! :doh:




How you doin'?? hehehe


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah whats considered tall?


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 3, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1679400&postcount=125
> 
> Posted this in my pic thread in the BHM section. Not the best as we're sitting, but at 6'4" or thereabouts, I seem to dwarf people even when I'm sitting! :doh:



You are very handsome!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 3, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> yeah whats considered tall?



I'm 5'10"..so I consider men who are 6ft and over tall..but, if i was 5'5" I might think 5'10" is tall...totally subjective I do believe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> yeah whats considered tall?




You are. .


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 7, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are. .



Put a recent pic of me as an avatar


----------



## kayrae (Mar 8, 2011)

Avatars don't count on this thread. Too small. We only want tall things around here


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Mar 27, 2011)

As promised..

6'3 me and friends mother, just today!


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 27, 2011)

Poncedeleon said:


> I haven't shaved in a few days and I live in a frozen wasteland with lots of trees, so I guess that's kind of lumberjackish. 6'4".



SEXY. :wubu: *cough* excuse me! :blush:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 27, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> As promised..
> 
> 6'3 me and friends mother, just today!




Very cute!


----------



## toomuchspagett (Mar 28, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> As promised..
> 
> 6'3 me and friends mother, just today!



i like your trousers.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> As promised..
> 
> 6'3 me and friends mother, just today!



I'm a fan!!!


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 28, 2011)

Tall-Hawaiian said:


> Guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post. In this picture I'm pretending to be tuff. I'm about six eight(I think). The guy on the right is six five so you decide.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Holy shit.....wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too young....even for the cougar :doh: :blush:



But not too young for MEEEE :eat2: 

Oh, hi, by the way Tall-Hawaiian. I'm Emily


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> As promised..
> 
> 6'3 me and friends mother, just today!





toomuchspagett said:


> i like your trousers.



I hate the trousers but admire the long legs


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 2, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Very cute!





Aust99 said:


> I'm a fan!!!





toomuchspagett said:


> i like your trousers.



Thanks for the kind words ladies!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hate the trousers but admire the long legs



Thanks! Though those are basically the only kind of trousers those long legs are to be found in


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 2, 2011)

Best. Thread. Ever. 

Where is Mini. I want him.


----------



## mel (Apr 3, 2011)

I heart this thread!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not so tall, but a little more than 6" (only 1/2" more...) = 184cm so I think I can be inserted in the list 

Note... I'm not angry, only eyes bothered by the sun ...  

View attachment montagna.jpg


----------



## Isa (Apr 10, 2011)

ssbbw_lovers said:


> I'm not so tall, but a little more than 6" (only 1/2" more...) = 184cm so I think I can be inserted in the list
> 
> Note... I'm not angry, only eyes bothered by the sun ...



Welcome to the club....now post some more photos!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 10, 2011)

Isa said:


> Welcome to the club....now post some more photos!


LMAO! We women are HUNGRY for you tall guys so I will reiterate... Keep posting! :smitten:


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Apr 10, 2011)

Isa said:


> Welcome to the club....now post some more photos!


I didn't think to be so appreciated :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2011)

ssbbw_lovers said:


> I'm not so tall, but a little more than 6" (only 1/2" more...) = 184cm so I think I can be inserted in the list
> 
> Note... I'm not angry, only eyes bothered by the sun ...



Looking good!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 10, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1679400&postcount=125
> 
> Posted this in my pic thread in the BHM section. Not the best as we're sitting, but at 6'4" or thereabouts, I seem to dwarf people even when I'm sitting! :doh:



Very cute! :wubu:


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Apr 11, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Green Eyed Fairy. Hugs


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 11, 2011)

I've just spent who knows how long going through this thread from beginning to end ignoring words and just looking at pictures Sure pepped up my Monday. Thanks guys!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2011)

I <3 all of the tall guys in this thread. I seem to have a trend... my ex-fiance was like 6'3'', my last ex was maybe 6'3''-6'4''. I guess my next boyfriend has to be 6'4'' or 6'5''. LOL


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 13, 2011)

CaptianNegro said:


> Now im wishing i was a little taller...


Where was I when he posted his pic? :smitten:


----------



## ladle (Apr 15, 2011)

Here you go perverts! 

View attachment JDG_7424_2.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking pretty dam good there James.... Thanks for stopping by the thread.:kiss2:



Beautiful background... As usual...


----------



## ladle (Apr 16, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Looking pretty dam good there James.... Thanks for stopping by the thread.:kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful background... As usual...



Well thanks thanks and thanks!


----------



## b0nnie (Apr 16, 2011)

How is it that I have not seen this thread before...omg, I LOVE tall men.

soo just subscribed to this. :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (May 14, 2011)

Just doing my monthly bump of this thread to encourage any new people to post.... It's very important to me... Lol


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Sadly I cannot contribute to this because I am only 5'1  but I agree with the previous 'bumping', and this thread makes my heart all warm and fuzzy. :wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 16, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## ktdidnt (Jun 16, 2011)

This is my favorite thread on the whole entire internetz.:eat2:


----------



## mel (Jun 18, 2011)

tall men.post.now.lol.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 19, 2011)

mel said:


> tall men.post.now.lol.



I second this.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 19, 2011)

ladle said:


> Here you go perverts!



This is an amazing photo! Where was it taken?

I'm heading to New Zealand in January and it will be the first time ever that I visit the south island...


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 19, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> I second this.


I third this


----------



## ladle (Jun 20, 2011)

And another
Me far right. I'm kinda leaning back, but 3 of us are 6'4...woohoo

Oh...and you can have these tickets to the gun show for free. 

View attachment JDG_8539.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 20, 2011)

Holllly crap! I think I need to move!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 20, 2011)

ladle said:


> And another
> Me far right. I'm kinda leaning back, but 3 of us are 6'4...woohoo
> 
> Oh...and you can have these tickets to the gun show for free.



oh HELL yes.


----------



## DearPrudence (Jun 20, 2011)

ktdidnt said:


> This is my favorite thread on the whole entire internetz.:eat2:



I feel it's a close race between this and the chest hair thread.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

ladle said:


> And another
> Me far right. I'm kinda leaning back, but 3 of us are 6'4...woohoo
> 
> Oh...and you can have these tickets to the gun show for free.




Mmmmmeeeeeeooooowwwwwwwww


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 20, 2011)

What is this... the James thread??? 

lol. Where are all the other tall dimmers at???


Hot pic there Ladle.... Gun show looks great!!!! :smitten:


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 20, 2011)

View attachment Warren.jpg
Clocking in at 6'4


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

quote "Doesnt exactly demonstrate my height"

True..but...it does display your hottness.......did it get hot in here? hehehe


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 21, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> quote "Doesnt exactly demonstrate my height"
> 
> True..but...it does display your hottness.......did it get hot in here? hehehe



no truer words have been spoken!


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 21, 2011)

I like it in this thread very, very much.


----------



## ladle (Jun 21, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> What is this... the James thread???
> 
> lol. Where are all the other tall dimmers at???
> 
> ...



PERVERRRRRRRT


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm really going to enjoy this thread!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 21, 2011)

comming from the bay area, they call me.... "el negro" lol 

View attachment IMAG0820.jpg


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 21, 2011)

This thread is awesome! I Love Tall thin guys! Wooohooo! eye candy!


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 21, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> This thread is awesome! I Love Tall thin guys! Wooohooo! eye candy!





PunkyGurly74 said:


> quote "Doesnt exactly demonstrate my height"
> 
> True..but...it does display your hottness.......did it get hot in here? hehehe





hiddenexposure said:


> no truer words have been spoken!






miafantastic said:


> I like it in this thread very, very much.






VeronicaVaughn said:


> Oh gosh, I'm really going to enjoy this thread!



It just so happens that I like (comparatively)short-curvy women.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> This thread is awesome! I Love Tall thin guys! Wooohooo! eye candy!



and I love cute sexy feedes, win win for everyone lol


----------



## mel (Jun 21, 2011)

ladle said:


> And another
> Me far right. I'm kinda leaning back, but 3 of us are 6'4...woohoo
> 
> Oh...and you can have these tickets to the gun show for free.





CaptianNegro said:


> View attachment 94751
> Clocking in at 6'4





DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> comming from the bay area, they call me.... "el negro" lol



CUTE pics guys  me happy!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 21, 2011)

mel said:


> CUTE pics guys  me happy!



anytime gorgeous


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 21, 2011)

I say me and captain negro join forces and take over this thread lol


----------



## hellaradstar (Jun 21, 2011)

CaptianNegro said:


> View attachment 94751
> Clocking in at 6'4



ohhh...you are toooo cute.


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 22, 2011)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> I say me and captain negro join forces and take over this thread lol



It's time we got our dues for the awkward "too tall" teen years.


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 22, 2011)

hellaradstar said:


> ohhh...you are toooo cute.



Thank you pretty lady :wubu:


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jun 22, 2011)

Well then, *CaptianNegro* & *DJBEATBOX2k3*... you two gents made my night.

Hot damn.

:happy:


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 22, 2011)

lol thank you sweetfranchise. hey captain, lets make a pay site for these women about us. I think we would be a hit. hahaha


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 22, 2011)

more pics of me 

View attachment l_6052e489915d433a88b6ee74681d9174.jpg


View attachment l_609c6c5ff6694f50ad6933285b00fb50.jpg


View attachment l_e8c06d8742b34e02b45e8f81babb9542.jpg


View attachment l_ec6fde434c3f499f83555ece05cd9472.jpg


----------



## zabadguy (Jun 24, 2011)

Tall enough??? 

View attachment n516705866_1988594_9246.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice pics, guys.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 25, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> Tall enough???



Welll...your friends might only be 5'2"? hehehe


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 25, 2011)

CaptianNegro said:


> It just so happens that I like (comparatively)short-curvy women.



At 5 foot 11 inches.. I have never been called short.. this is a new experience for me


----------



## zabadguy (Jun 25, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Welll...your friends might only be 5'2"? hehehe



Good point...or they could be 6'2'?????......


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 26, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> At 5 foot 11 inches.. I have never been called short.. this is a new experience for me



I'm 5'10"...so me too



zabadguy said:


> Good point...or they could be 6'2'?????......



Do'h!!:doh:


----------



## mel (Jun 26, 2011)

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> more pics of me




another comment... you have nice teeth !!! hehehe. I think about that each time I see that pic 



zabadguy said:


> Tall enough???



how tall is tall enough?


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 26, 2011)

mel said:


> another comment... you have nice teeth !!! hehehe. I think about that each time I see that pic
> 
> 
> really? lol I need to go for a cleaning. but thank you lol


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3 (Jun 26, 2011)

and you are quite gorgeous mel. keep doing you cuz its definitely working


----------



## zabadguy (Jun 27, 2011)

how tall is tall enough?[/QUOTE]

To be considered tall,by definition i guess.....


----------



## zabadguy (Jun 27, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I'm 5'10"...so me too
> 
> 
> 
> Do'h!!:doh:



Sorry,I just couldn't resist on that one.........and you are 5'10'???...nice,since I am seriously 6'5' you wouldn't be too far from my level..


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 27, 2011)

*Mmmm my goodness! I LOVE me some tall, skinny men!!! :bow: *


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 27, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> Tall enough???



6'5 works for me. Not sure about the choir boy back up singers Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Jun 27, 2011)

Once again, all 6'3 of me..


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 27, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> Once again, all 6'3 of me..



*You look GREAT! :happy: *


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 27, 2011)

ladle said:


> And another
> Me far right. I'm kinda leaning back, but 3 of us are 6'4...woohoo
> 
> Oh...and you can have these tickets to the gun show for free.



*AH!! Very nice pic! *


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> Once again, all 6'3 of me..



Oh hell yes!!!!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 27, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Oh hell yes!!!!


I totally co-sign this statement!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 27, 2011)

Elementary_penguin said:


> Once again, all 6'3 of me..



Come. Reach for that can of something-or-other on the very tippy-top shelf....meanwhile, I will continue to objectify you from inches below. :wubu:


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Jun 27, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> *You look GREAT! :happy: *





Aust99 said:


> Oh hell yes!!!!





hiddenexposure said:


> I totally co-sign this statement!



Thank you ladies. Your kind words mean alot.. I shall have to share more often 



FatAndProud said:


> Come. Reach for that can of something-or-other on the very tippy-top shelf....meanwhile, I will continue to objectify you from inches below. :wubu:



Ha, I am totally down for this! Thanks missus


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm kinda nervous about posting pics of the shirtless variety... :blush:


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm the red-headed one...the 2 "short" guys in the picture are around 5'8''ish. 

View attachment 264191_593851963934_19304281_33270004_5209970_n.jpg


----------



## Pitch (Jun 28, 2011)

Mini said:


> 7' here. This is me in front of what's supposedly a large chair. Didn't seem so big to me.




Whooooa....you're seven feet tall? That is so hot--er.....awesome! 8D You being all dazzling smile and perfect doesnt help either.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> I'm the red-headed one...the 2 "short" guys in the picture are around 5'8''ish.



*Lookin' spiffy! ;-)*


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

Pitch said:


> Whooooa....you're seven feet tall? That is so hot--er.....awesome! 8D You being all dazzling smile and perfect doesnt help either.



*I know, right? That is........awesome! ;-)*


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 28, 2011)

CaptianNegro said:


> I'm kinda nervous about posting pics of the shirtless variety... :blush:



I mean far be it from me to stop you from following your urges


----------



## CaptianNegro (Jun 29, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> I mean far be it from me to stop you from following your urges



Because you ask so nicely :blush: :blush: 

View attachment DimsPic.jpg


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 29, 2011)

CaptianNegro said:


> Because you ask so nicely :blush: :blush:



Very nice! Now WHY would you be shy about posting a shirtless pic?


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 2, 2011)

CaptianNegro said:


> Because you ask so nicely :blush: :blush:



manners... getting me what i want since 1976


----------



## jr000 (Jul 16, 2011)

does 6'1 qualify or am i too short for this thread? 

View attachment 1590891D.jpeg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 17, 2011)

This thread is chok-full of WIN  Too bad my sweetie missed the requirements by a few inches to add to the awesomeness


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 17, 2011)

im about 6'2,maybe i should post something haha.LOL


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 17, 2011)

jr000 said:


> does 6'1 qualify or am i too short for this thread?



You qualify!!! :smitten:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 17, 2011)

So much tall goodness, so little rep. Grrrr!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2011)

jr000 said:


> does 6'1 qualify or am i too short for this thread?



You look good enough to me 



HeavyDuty24 said:


> im about 6'2,maybe i should post something haha.LOL



Yeppers you should!


----------



## darlingzooloo (Jul 17, 2011)

To whoever created this thread, I love you. 
Really.
Truly.
SO so so much. 
:wubu:


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 18, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> To whoever created this thread, I love you.
> Really.
> Truly.
> SO so so much.
> :wubu:



Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 18, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> Can I get an AMEN!



AMEN!  hahah.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 19, 2011)

.
.
<-------------------------------------


Y'all can thank me with rep.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not a very recent picture, but it does a decent job of showing how tall I am. 

View attachment 206832_1002624553497_1461330079_30012822_6746_n.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 4, 2011)

Bump.

It's been two weeks. Need more tall goodness.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 5, 2011)

I think they should stand next to something small. lol For my amusement


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 5, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I think they should stand next to something small. lol For my amusement



I think they should stand next to me, for my amusement


----------



## iceman0134 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello, new to the boards,just thought i would post a pic,tried to find one with a height reference. 

View attachment 6780_1072834674831_1645082864_203331_2639982_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome!!! Post lots!!!:kiss2:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 5, 2011)

iceman0134 said:


> Hello, new to the boards,just thought i would post a pic,tried to find one with a height reference.



Welcome to Dims! Jump right on in and share the fun. Great photo.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 5, 2011)

iceman0134 said:


> Hello, new to the boards,just thought i would post a pic,tried to find one with a height reference.



How YOU doin'? hehehehe


Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 25, 2011)

OMG two months with no new (or old ) tall boys???????????


BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnWylde (Oct 25, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> OMG two months with no new (or old ) tall boys???????????
> 
> 
> BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well Aust99 since you are so beautiful and asked so nicely, here's my cheeky contribution.
I hope its not too cheeky!
Oh almost forgot 6'3'' and 199lbs - just gotta stay under 200! 

View attachment JWBum1.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 25, 2011)

This thread :wubu::wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 9, 2012)

New year bump.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 30, 2012)

Come on gents!!!!


----------



## bigpapi4u (Mar 30, 2012)

Im 6.0 http://db.tt/ChYsgdoy


----------



## Filly (Jun 2, 2012)

I would like to request that any tall men in Australia send me a PM lol


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 28, 2012)

I forgot about this divine thread! Bump for new posts..


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 21, 2013)

Almost a year with no posts... This makes me sad. Lol

Any new contributions please!


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 24, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> Almost a year with no posts... This makes me sad. Lol
> 
> Any new contributions please!



I 2nd that!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2013)

Show Us Your Junk Damnit!!


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 24, 2013)

1love_emily is 6 feet tall. I like men who are taller than me. Please, please let there be an FA somewhere who is taller than 6 feet tall!

Err, let the FA be somewhere near me!


----------



## Oona (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd just like to say...

BRING ON THE TALL MEN!! 


Please...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 25, 2013)

I feel kinda short at 6'3.5"


----------



## Oona (Jul 25, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> I feel kinda short at 6'3.5"



Anything over 6' is tall, IMO

(Obviously it varies from person to person)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a little jealous I can't post here.


----------



## Oona (Jul 25, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm a little jealous I can't post here.



How tall are you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 25, 2013)

Oona said:


> How tall are you?



bahaha, 5'6, not tall enough  I can't win them all.


----------



## Oona (Jul 25, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> bahaha, 5'6, not tall enough  I can't win them all.



Ah well, my general rule is my height or taller and I'm 5'6 so you win in my book ^_^


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> bahaha, 5'6, not tall enough  I can't win them all.



But you appear to have so many other rather appealing qualities!!!!:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 26, 2013)

Oona said:


> Ah well, my general rule is my height or taller and I'm 5'6 so you win in my book ^_^





BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> But you appear to have so many other rather appealing qualities!!!!:bow:



heh, awwww I'm blushing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm a little jealous I can't post here.



GDI Show US Your Junk Hozay!!


----------



## CPProp (Aug 17, 2013)

Last year Six Foot one but antique so must be starting to shrink now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2013)

CPProp said:


> Last year Six Foot one but antique so must be starting to shrink now.



I wanted to see your junk- not your gun 

Very nice- thanks for posting


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 17, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wanted to see your junk- not your gun
> 
> Very nice- thanks for posting



HAHAHA Green Eyed Fairy!!
And about time a guy posted, thanks CPProp!!


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Aug 18, 2013)

This has been posted elsewhere, but anyway..





Here is all 6'3 of me enjoying some big massive sea cliffs at
Slieve League, Co. Donegal, Ireland - June 2013

(click for high-res image)


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 18, 2013)

CPProp said:


> Last year Six Foot one but antique so must be starting to shrink now.


 Yay new posts! Thanks for posting a pic.  



Elementary_penguin said:


> This has been posted elsewhere, but anyway..
> 
> 
> Here is all 6'3 of me enjoying some big massive sea cliffs at
> ...


Awesome as usual! I can always rely on you to drop into this thread.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2014)

View attachment 112633


was in the store thought i would snap lol.


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 112633
> 
> 
> was in the store thought i would snap lol.



Dang!!! Tall for sure, yummy!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 28, 2014)

missyj1978 said:


> Dang!!! Tall for sure, yummy!!




Haha o thanks! your beyond yummy yourself!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's one from just before Christmas, 6'0 even checking in.


----------



## stickypistil (Jul 13, 2014)

There are never enough tall guys!! Someone should event some kind of machine that cranks them out perpetually, in all variations of awesome personalities -- only this time ones that actually happen to like and date tall women! Otherwise there will be nothing to counteract the madness. 

Sometimes I think it's like that old Young MC song "Bust a Move", only with pronouns changed. Every time I see a tall guy with a short girl--which, mind you, is EVERY time I see a tall guy with a girl--that song should kick on: "And that's one more guy you won't be getting!" Lol.

Thanks to the wonders of Dims I have enjoyed seeing: 

Tall guys with bass guitars.... What? My favorite instrument. Everyone looks sexy playing a bass guitar.

Tall guys in Canada. "O Canada!!"

Tall guys with glasses.... Ahhhhh yes. Thank you and more please. (Always more, please.)

And on and on. Seriously, tall guys are amazing and this post should never die. 

Ever.


----------



## Isa (Jul 14, 2014)

stickypistil said:


> There are never enough tall guys!! Someone should event some kind of machine that cranks them out perpetually, in all variations of awesome personalities -- only this time ones that actually happen to like and date tall women! Otherwise there will be nothing to counteract the madness.
> 
> Sometimes I think it's like that old Young MC song "Bust a Move", only with pronouns changed. Every time I see a tall guy with a short girl--which, mind you, is EVERY time I see a tall guy with a girl--that song should kick on: "And that's one more guy you won't be getting!" Lol.
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this thread back to life. Hopefully some tall drinks of water out there will take the bait and start posting again. It has been dormant for way too long!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2014)

How much u weigh?


----------

